# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 8



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept       

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
MrsRedcap (cromwell Darlington)  Testing 11/10          

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Fin - starts D/R 24 Oct    EC 20/11      

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting matching    

kateag (Lister) ES/ICSI pill 30/09 D/R 13/10     

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Alexia Awaiting to start ES     

CJ ICSI/ES Hoping to start soon     

ritzisowner ES/IVF D/R 02/11     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10     

Allsweetness (Kelly P) - 2nd appt 16 Oct    

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSU May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Tazza ES/ICSI taking time out  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Emxx*


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

can't believe how quiet this thread has gone, for the first time ever i aint really got anything to say  

i'm tempted to ring the clinic to see if the've got any closer to finishing reviewing my paperwork, but i'm a bit worried the will have me arrested for harrasment  

hope you are all ok, big   to you all, 

love maz xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Goood morning girls,

Here I am lying in bed with a cup of tea and the laptop. 

I was meant to be going out tonight for a meal with DH and eldest son but I've just cancelled the carer.

I was looking forward to my chinese too  

maz...they won't have you arrested for harassment hun lol. Thats what they're paid to do

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maz, if they can arrest for harrasement i would have been locked up ages ago calling lister! I would give them a call hun and see whats happening, its your paperwork after all.

Vicki, get dh to order chinese in hun! Get the telly set up in the bedroom and have a nice relaxing bed picnic!!

Im off to take my little madam to nursery in a bit, its absolutley chucking it down here...  

Kate


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

vicki, are you sure? lol


chinese delivers, lol, order a bit of everything n eat it in bed. (and send me what you dont eat  )

mmmmm i could just eat special chow mein, special fried rice, prawn crackers, chips, bbq sauce and fried king prawn balls!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

love maz xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2006)

ok, im gonna do it, i'll ring em now! (the clinic not the chinese, they dont open till 5   )


ok, i rang them, apparently the consultant has gone through my paperwork and has dictated a letter for the receptioist to type up, debbie, (who i spoke to) said she is not allowed to check the tape but to expect a letter within the next week!

even though bev told me last week there wasn't gonna be any probs and theres no reason i can't have tx i'm absolutly bricking myself incase its bad news 

  

love to you all, maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun! See, no police knocking on the door!!!

Am sure the letter will be fine, and you will be able to start tx soon. Keeping all the usual crossed for you!!

Now, chinese........   Im thinking dh will be ordering in tonight!!!!

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmmm I would order a chinese but nowhere delivers to where I live as I live up in the cairngorm mountains in scotland in a remote village    our nearest chinese is 35 miles away.

Hmmm..wonder if the local RAF Base will airlift some in for me


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Jeez! 35 miles away?! What do you do when you really fancy a takeaway!!!

How you doing?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We do what everyone else does up here....don't have it lol  

Naaaaah occasionally DH will go and get one...even though it's cold when he gets back.

I laying on on the sofs now with pillows and cuddly blanket..the wireless on the laptop was disconnecting all the time so I'm here for now.

oooh not long till down regging eh?...bet you're getting excited.

Vicki x


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Afternoon ladies

Well Ive not got anything to tell you really but just thought I would post......
Its my DS birthday next friday....I can't belive he will be 2 its gone very quickly....He's got to have that new injection that they have just brought out on thursday, a day before his birthday Im hoping he is not grouchy for his little party but we shall see.... DH will be taking him in for the jab as Mummy will be crying if he cries...  I did on his last ones.....
Well not long till my appointment now......Ive got to have a least one blood test that day  

Lou - Hope that your well hun....I know your not having a good time of it but just wanted to send my love

Vicki - How are you doing hun.....Hope your taking it nice and easy....I think you definately deserve a chinese in bed   

Maz - Try not to worry too much about the letter hun...Im sure everything will be fine...

Kate - Hope that you are well....

Right ladies I will chat with you later
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Just realised I posted the same time.....Poor you Vicki 35 miles away for a chinese....If we win the lottery this week hun I'll build one next door...just for you...


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Vicki, Im well excited, although bit worried as well as its the 13th and its a friday! What if im jinxed! Its quite a busy week coming up which I am glad about, Ruth, my daughter is 4 on thursday so we having a party too! strange eh! your little boy is 2 years and 1 day younger than my daughter!

I am seeing my Mum monday, housework tuesday, acu wednesday, its holly's birthday thursday, start d/r, car going in for service and getting eyebrows tinted friday and party saturday! madness but im glad cos it will keep me busy!

Vicki, I dont know how you manage to not have a takeaway nearby!! I thought we were bad with it being 15 mins!! 

Yu will have to show us some piccies of where you live, is it all amazing views? Whats your weather like today? Its horrible here!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

We have lovely sunshine here  

I'll get some pics and put them up or if you type in 'Tomintoul' into google it'll show you where I live and whats here.

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Sunshine? my god its black here and flooded!

Looks like a lovely town, my dad is from a tiny village in Ireland so I love places like that. 

xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It's not a bad little village...but some people are too nosey for they're own good here.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Haha! Yeah I know the ones!!! Like to know whats happening and when!!! Think that happens everywhere though!!

Right, am off to face the wind and rain and get Holly, and then go swimming?! Why, in this weather I feel the need to take her to a pool I dont know!!!

Bye Girlies. Vicki, stay on that sofa and do NOT move.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate - It is very strange how close there birthday's are together apart from the two years and 1 day of corse.. 

Vicki - You are very lucky to be getting sunshine....The weather here is not good at all...Its been raining for the past four days...Just when you think a dark cloud is passing, another one will apear...

I do hope everyone else is well
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya girls

As u have all asked here is how my appt went

I was disappointed partly as i had been led to believe as soon as i had met my bmi my tx would commence but sadly its not sooo

here goes!!

be warned it has a bit of  in it and a lot relates to my endo probs

the best bit tho is at the bottom

Well time to update on my appt would get ur coffee and biscuits if i were u

Well first off i saw the registrar, and the nurse.

DH took great pride in saying i had reached my bmi, the nurse promptly turned around and said i would say ur far away from reaching it looking at u!! BMI should be between 20-25!!!!!

Was asked a few questions by the registrar and she then suggested a laparoscopy

She went off to see the prof and he came thru

Think some words are gonna be said about that!!

He said he is as sure as he can be that the probs i have are endo as many returned or got worse after stopping the zoladex and hrt, unfortunately atm i cannot recommence zoladex and hrt at the current time as i need to give my bones time to recover as i have ostopenia.

The shooting pains in my legs he has put down to endo and the nerve endings also

We chatted about my bowel probs   and the rib pain hes adamant its associated to the endo.

The plan for now is for him to fight with the pct hes gonna have so much fun  especially according to my 

I have to go back in feb (if funding not approved before then) i also have to have all the bloods done if and when my af arrives.

I went to see my this morning and we talked about the bowel probs especially the bleeding, he said he was happy to refer me to a general surgeon who did my previous bowel surgery (non endo) and they will prob do a colonoscopy when i have AF he suggested however i might like to wait til i see the endo spec again in february and see if they can do a colonoscopy there

Meanwhile from now til feb we just carry on with the pain relief

When i go back in feb if things arent improving, and no funding on the horizon if things are too bad they may contemplate a lapartomy, and then if ivf doesnt work for me then they will do a laparoscopy and put me on zoladex and hrt for a whole year as my bones will have recovered by then hopefully.

I have mixed feelings about the bowel/colonoscopy 
My dh thinks the appt went well i dont because i am not any further forward really apart from havin the reassurance that my symptoms are all down to endo if reassurance is the right word!

My gp wants to give at least one more af before doing anything altho he would prefer it to be dealt with under the prof but that means waiting til end of feb then the prof referring me etc and also a couple of days stay away at my parents again

The rectal bleeding has got worse so its not obviously something i want to persevere with as its really scarey

Well thats about it lol

Sorry for the long post

Hope everyone is doing ok

Love Emxx

Oh and some good news is that i will be able to use my own eggies he thinks i will prob get 6-8 eggies from that side and they will icsi them


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Not been on here for a while.

Just thought I would update you all, my baby boy   was born on the 22nd Sept weighing in at 7lbs 10oz.  We have named him Osian Gwilym (welsh names incase you were wondering).

I wish you all the very best with your tx   .

LOL

Amanda xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya emily

Sounds like u had alot to take in at one appointment there hunnie,What we go through eh?,I wish u all the luck in the world for ur funding off the pct as i have heard it can be quite tricky? hope thats a success for u.I agree like u say u now no thatur probs are put down to endo,which is one less worry in a way i suppose but frustrating.And wow fab news that u can still use ur own eggs other wise that wud have been another thing to add to ur list donor eggs bet u were pleased to hear that?,sorry to hear ur bleeding seems to be getting worse hope that can be sorted a.s.a.p,just one thing after another isnt it hun no wounder we go bonkers at times  iam sure this is all going to be worth while in the end thou emily it sounds like ur doc is doing the best for u and not rushing u into treatment he is looking into things to help u get ur dream at the end of the day iam sure u already no that,all seesm to be one big long waiting game  they do say good things come to those who wait and i believe u are deffintaly oe of them chik.
Wish u all the best hunnie keep us updated on how u are getting on

love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My god em, you had a serious appointment eh, no wonder you werent up to typing all that the other day!

I know its a big of a b***er at the moment as you are sort of stuck in limbo, but like Kelly said, at least they can say its the endo and nothing else to add to the list of worries.
Also sorry to hear the bleeding is getting worse, cant be nice or easy to live with. Im really hoping it gets sorted for you hun, and the funding from the pct comes through, you deserve it.

Kelly how you doing hun? Have we got another set of twins in the group do you think!

Kate 
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Thanks for ur kind words they are much appreciated

 to u all

am feeling slightly better about it
The prof is fighting for me but i just feel i am always gonna be an inbetweenie as i have been since i joined FF

Thats prob a sign that AF aint far away tho   always a bit of negativity creeps in then!!

Your kind words are much appreciated

love Emxx

PS Janey lovely to hear from you  on the arrival of your son


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Morning ladies...

Well the mood is not so good today which like Em said usually means af is lurking... I haven't had a cycle since stopping the nasal spray so no doubt it will be a right b***h...
Oh and we've got a family wedding....There is bound to be some argument Im dreading it but its just too much hassle now to say Im not coming.....I dont get on with some of the family memebers that will be there and I know if anybody says anything nasty to me when Im feeling like this if I dont hit them...Dh will....  
Well maybe not hit them but shout very loudly at them is good.. 
Oh you have to laugh dont you because I know if I didn't today I would just be in floods of tears....
Well ladies I suppose I had better go and make myself look half decent....
I will fill you in on all the food fighting and plate smashing when I get home...  
Take care
Luv to all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Ruth

Must be something in the air!!

I too have family thing on 

My BIL birthday today and DH has agreed to go out for the afternoon (no doubt alcohol will be consumed)

Last get together, he chose a place miles from nowhere (we dont drive) and refused us a lift, i had af, headache from hell and contemplated not going but did for my dh

My BIL just said to DH if i was gonna be miserable not to bother of all the cheek

coming from someone whose had 8 months off work for stress!!

I am fuming

argh!!!!!!!

Hope that the af and the wedding arent too bad honey!!

Hope everyone is ok

Thinking of u all especially Vicki       

Love Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Kate the scan on 23rd will tell u  But yep iam grea thanks hunnie,and urself?

Ruth         looking forward to ur update  

Love kelly


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, some of you really do have complicated treatments etc, my heart goes out to you all.  And there me moaning and crying last night, i feel silly now seems its only male factor.  Ive sorted myself out now adn im probably more determined to help someone else by egg sharing, ff are all an inspiration.

Thanks for those that replied to my topic last night, your thoughts and concern are and were so appreciated and helped me sort my head out.

I was meant to be having family photo today but cant be bothered to be honest so gunna reshedule and get some retail therapy.  Added bonus my df loves shopping so we can still spend day together  

Hope everyone has nice days today and dont get to stressed, my af is due monday so my levels of stress are up and down like a yoyo  

love to u all

tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello! There must be something in the air today, or a full moon as dh and I have been having problems with his lot!!! (the dreaded outlaws!) They havent contacted us for god knows how long, dh was 30 in june and he didnt get a card or a phone call, nothing, so it must have been longer than that, not for any reason its just how they are, unless he calls or we go to visit we hear nothing so this time we have been as stubborn as them! For all they know I could have had the icsi and be 3 months pregnant! 
Anyway, he got a text today saying what can we get holly for her birthday! I was kind of hoping they wouldnt do anything and I could use all my "pill" rage and let rip at them, but never mind! They wont be getting an invite to the party thats for sure!

Kelly, glad you doing good hun, cant wait to hear on the 23rd!!

Em, it must be inlaws hun, dont worry about it! Dh gets on with my side fine!

Ruth, hope the wedding was ok hun, and no major rows!!

Tara, glad you feeling better hun. 

Anyone heard from Vicki

Kate
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just a quickie

Hope that u have all had a good saturday

Lou how r u babe (see i do remember ya!!!)

Ruth how was the wedding

Maz have u a new appt booked with the clinic

kelly woohoo for the m/s bet thats a fab 

Nic hope ur feeling ok and not too quesy too!!

KellyD hope ya having a good time on hols

Talking of which girls, in 24 hrs and 35 minutes we will be leaving for our holidays

Obviously, i wont be around but will be thinking of you all

I will be logging on more than likely lol, as we have internet in our hotel hehe but not be here as usual.

Soooooo

Tracy AKA Miss TC who i am sure many already know will be looking after you all

Any probs am sure that Tracy will sort for u 

loads a love and huggles to u all
Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girlies, hows everyone today?


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hello, is anyone on today?

Ive finally finished housework, dh has gone to the pub for a post footy match drink and mum has taken ds fishing.  Wow. its so peaceful and quiet, no one buggin me to get off pc.  Only prob theres no one on pc  

haha i shal chat on to myself anyway ha

i have been up and down in emotion this weekend but im convinced its all natural.  Im phoning clinic on monday to get hiv and cystic fyb results of all ok i can book in for last blood test.  Atleast ive got something to work towards anyway.

Mrs redcap - hows you?  

Kateag - hope you are having good weekend.  im looking forward to acu tues, i did happen to mention that you said she was good, hope you didnt mind cos she asked where i found her  

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, sounds like you are having a bit of peace!!! Dh is working today so Im doing the housework!!

I dont mind you saying I said she was good! I said to her that a girl I was talking to was coming to see her, and she told me how you didnt know my surname!!! 

Im next in on friday, as cant make wednesday now, but will be a quiet one for me as DD will be at school!!! She normally sits in with me and watches the needles!!!

Where is everyone today then? 
xx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

blimey you take your little girl?  she must be well behaved then  

if i took jay he'll prob poke them in further   bless him ha

df really wanted to have acu but as i said he doesnt drive and only has eve free.  And if i were to take him my ds would be late for bed.  And im pretty strict on school nights.  its lovely when they are at school, thats why ive booked acu for then.

The peace and quiet is nearly over for me, but i have to admit ive started to get bored.  Im used to being busy, and my ds keeps me on my toes as hes very hyperactive.

Are you still scared of treatment or having any worries now that its getting closer kate?

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

She is really good, dh comes as well and we all have a chat and then I chill out while having the tx!! 

Im getting really excited and nervous, cant believe its almost time! For so long I have been saying soon soon soon, and now its Friday that I start d/r, scans the week after, and its all happening!

Fingers are crossed for me now!
xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lou - Thankyou so much for setting up the birthday wishes post it made me grin from ear to ear...Such a lovely thought... 

Kate - Thats great that you start friday....Good luck for that....Thankyou also for the birthday message...

Tara - I wouldn't be able to take my ds to something like that either or I would come out like a watering can... ... It must be a boy thing as I think they get bored quicker....  Thankyou for the birthday message...

Vicki - Hope that your feeling ok hun and that the bleeding has stopped....And thankyou also for the lovely birthday message...

Well ladies the wedding went really well yesterday there was no family arguments....No food fights.... And no plate smashing so I was really pleased about that....I think if you prepare yourself for the worst its always a bonus when the day goes smoothly....Right Im off to bath DS, he's a bit later to bed tonight as he fell asleep this afternoon....
Will chat with you all later
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

kate - wow its all go.  They say it all goes really quick up unitl the 2ww.  

Kate and dolphin - are you feeling postive.  cos by the looks of it weve all three had a child and this is first ivf.  My consultant seemed very confident saying that age is on my side and the fact that ive produced a child too.  But the more i read peoples history the more it sinks in that i need to be optimistic!!  Qhats your thoughts?

love tara


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Tara - When I first came on here I was so positive that as we already had a child against the odds (as we knew already that the chances of us getting pregnant naturally were very slim, but we did) I was convinced that it would work frist time for us but Im starting to come round to the fact that it may not....I think Im a little more hopeful as we have a ds already but Im not one to get over confident especially with something like this as if it dont work and Ive put all my hopes on it I know I would be gutted..... But saying that I already feel like the luckiest lady to have such a beautiful DS already.... Some ladies dont even get that chance....
Looks like you,me and kate will be cycle buddies then hun....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Tara, Like Ruth says, We are so so lucky to have our gorgeous little girl already, as we have no idea how long the male factor has been around, he could have been fine when we had her, or she could be a complete miracle. It didnt take us long to fall with her at all.

The consultant is very optimistic for us, as we have been pregnant twice, and have one child, and also my age is a bonus, but I cant allow myself to get too confident as I would just be setting myself up for a fall. I would like to think that as we know we can do it, we just need a little help getting the egg and swimmers to meet, we could be lucky, but I think thats the same amount of hope everyone who goes through this has.

It is going quick for me now, but it has been such a long time coming! We have been ttc for the last 2 years, and started our "findings" last year, found out in march that we had male factor, and june was our first egg share app so we have been on this road for quite a while now! I think its going quicker for me now as I have so much other stuff going on at the same time!!

Ruth when are you starting hun? Tara you arent starting til after xmas are you? So we wont be cycle buddies??


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate - Ive got a consultation appointment on the 18th Oct....I think they will start me quite quickly as all of my tests have been done....Ive already d/r once at my old clinic but then I changed so I have to do it all over again so I will know more on the 18th...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept       

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Kateag (Lister) D/R 13/10     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting matching    

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Alexia (Lister) Awaiting to start ES D/R 22/10     

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) ES/IVF D/R 02/11     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Fin ES D/R 24/10 EC 20/11     

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSU May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Tazza ES/ICSI taking time out  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug   awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

> Maz have u a new appt booked with the clinic


hi, em. no i havent yet. when i rang them i got told a letter had been dictated by the consultant but she couldn't tell me what it said as it hadn't been typed up yet, i will get it this week (hopefully today )
fingers crossed that it will say they've gone over my paperwork and my app will be ......

i'm still scared it will say they can't accept me afterall but i'm staying positive 
i will post as soon as i know.

how is everyone else?

i cant wait till i get some dates cos i wanna cycle buddy too 

take care, love maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone,
Maz u must be going insane waiting for this letter   iam sure it will be fine prob sumthing saying thanks for ur interest in egg sharing at our clinic  all that worry eh.

Well i went to doctors today to hand in my forms i got from clinic off egg collection and another to say i got positive result and will be having scan,and midwife was in surgery and popped out to reception and asked if it was ok to start my visits tomorrow at 2:30 so iam sooo excited and finally shud get my head around the idea 

Hope everyone is ok.
love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thats lovely news kelly I'm so pleased.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Kelly thats lovely! All starting to get more real now eh!

xx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi everyone, I haven't posted much on this thread as not much has been happening for us but I call clinic today as I got the results of my FSH, it was 7.6 which is better than last time and good enough to ES, anyway I was asking what happens next, would I now be matched etc and I was told I was already matched   and the other lady knew about 3 wks ago   is that normal? I asked why no one had told me and I was told " oh didn't you, I don't know what happened there" and that was about it. So I'm a bit in shock really, of course I'm happy and excited etc but I'm a bit miffed that it wasn't on the "must tell/ needs to know" list considering I'm doing the sharing and it is my eggs they are donating.
Anyway I know now and have got my head around it, I was also told (although I know they don't tell you anything identifying) the yr the recipient was born and that has really helped me, as she is not much older than me, just made things clearer in my mind that it could really be a case of the 'shoe being on the other foot' and how lucky I am to be the one able to donate because at my age needing donated eggs is never something I have thought about and I guess at some point this lady must have thought the same, but I can help her (I hope).

I think we now have to sort cycles and she needs a trail cycle or something  ? but I hope we are d/ring by DEC  

Out of interst how did everyone else's matching go what is the normal way of doing it/ them telling you? I can't imagine people find out by accident like me, it's such a big thing I feel, they have picked this woman to recive my donated eggs which will hopefully become a child/ren, just think they could have at least let me know at the same time they told her.

Kelly   on your pg, lovely to read, hope it all goes well xx


Love CJ x


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

wow how exciting kelly it wont be long until you see the beanies xxxx

kateag - i had to canx acu as my car blew up today, then i got stung by a wasp and now the tv in my boys room has blown.  its not my day today   

hows you all today ?

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi CJ, Good to see you back hun, seems a bit strange thats how you found out about your recipient, its great news that you have one and can get started though. Maybe you could have a word with the clinic next time? 
I found out that I had been matched by a call asking how many gcse's I had, and then a couple of days later another call to say that the recipient had accepted me....

Tara, cant believe you canx the acu!? Oh dear! Might have done you some good to go after a day like today! Will you be re-booking

Im absolutley shattered today, did not sleep at all last night, saw every hour in and out!!

Meant to ask, pineapple juice, when is that meant to be good? Before ec or after et? 

Kate
xxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Em,

Could you plase add me to your list.

I start my DR injections 24th Oct and have EC 20th Nov.

Already matched up for ES so nearly there now.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Morning ladies

Kelly - Thats great news hun...Good luck with your midwife appointment today  

Vicki - Hope your ok hun...

CJ - Its really bad that you were the last to know they had found a recipient for you hun but at least the main thing is you will be starting soon which is great....Good luck ....My old clinic didn't exactly tell me they had found me a recipient, they just told me when to start d/r so I presumed they had....

Tara - Oh hun not a good day for you yesterday with things blowing up...Hope your ok today?

Kate - OOOOO 3 days till you start hun....I bet your excited....

Fin - Welcome hun....

Lou - Hope you are well hun... Will chat with you later if your on....

Well ladies I had a great birthday yesterday and I just wanted to say thankyou to everyone that sent me birthday wishes.....It was lovely.....
Hope everyone else is well that I have missed
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Glad you had a good birthday ruth, did you do anything? 

Im getting very excited about friday but I am so so tired at the moment, the pill has really knocked it out of me and im not sleeping at all so look and feel like rubbish! My friend is giving me a facial on friday which I am really looking forward to!

DD has yet another cold, she only just got rid of her chest, ear and throat infection and is now ill again, trying to get rid of it before thursday and her party on saturday!

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning ladies 

*Fin* - welcome honey, I have added you to the list     

*CJ * - that's a strange thing to happen, seems like an oversight on the part of your clinic, and quite a serious one, BUT it's great news you have been matched!!   

Love, luck and  to everyone

Tracy
x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Does anyone know if a lavender wheat bag is safe to use during tx, and if and when i am pg?? Its scented with lavender rather than an actual oil being used on my skin

Kate
xx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

i cant see it being a prob kate but im not a medic  

lavander its just meant to be calming and relaxing so i can only imagine it doing good rather than bad.  Personally i cant stand the smell, it reminds me of old ladies and charity shops.  Not that i dont like either mind you   its just strong ha

love tara


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Thanks for your thought girls, maybe I'm being sensitive r.e being matched, I was just all set up for the "phone call" if you know what i mean so was just taken a back by the clinic being all casual and not thinking it as important to me. Oh well as you all say it's fantastic news we have been matched now and things can get started 

Hi Kate, fancy them asking about your gcse's before hand (like that makes a differences ) some people are funny , I only got 3 so good job my lady wasn't bother about that 
r.e pineapple juice I thought it was after ET as it works a bit like BA sort of thing, and also Brazil nuts for after ET too, good luck with your TX not long now.
Enjoy your facial, I think the lavender is fine, as Tara says its meant to be calming and relaxing anyway, you could ask on the complementary thread page just incase though.

Hi Ruth happy belated birthday  good luck on the 18th for your appt, hope they can start you going again soon.

Hi Tracy, yes it's great to be matched up (despite how I found out  ) feel things are really starting to get going now. 

Hi Fin ,   with starting your TX  

Sorry not really up on the ins and outs of this thread yet so hello to everyone I have missed (will do better in future )

Sorry for asking loads of questions but just wondered how other peoples friends and family have acted since finding out you were ES'ing
Since I found out about being matched up yesterday I have told a few people, friends mostly but some family and I'm not sure if they thought we were just playing about with the idea but instead of feeling like they were pleased for us I have been getting the impression they don't agree with our choice to do this 
Some have said it's a lovely thing to do but it's always followed by " it's something I could never or would never do" which..(and maybe I'm just too sensitive)..but it puts this dampener over me. Apart for it being none of there business I hate feeling like they are thinking I'm doing something wrong  
My Nan has said, to others in my family but not me, that she is unhappy we have chosen to do this and that we are making a mistake and will live to regret it  . 
Just makes me feel really sad that they are making an issue of the donation part instead of seeing it as a way for us to be able to have more children and to be able to help someone else.
Sorry for ranting, wishing I had kept it all a secret (although why should I have too ), everyone was happy for us having more TX but now we have told them about the eggsharing some friends and family have gone very quiet like they dissaprove. Anyone else found this? 

love CJ xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, sorry you feeling so down at the moment. I do agree with you though, not so much that my family disagree, but more that they dont fully understand, and unless we can be prepared to sit down and explain it to every single person in full detail they will all continue thinking their way! 

I must admit we have only told close family and a few friends. The rest have just been told that its icsi we are having. Purely because I didnt want to give them all my life details, and it doesnt affect them anyway. Dh doesnt really talk to his side of the family so they dont know, and my closest family, ie my parents and sister are all great about it. I dont know about you, but I find the younger members of the family find it easier to digest than the older, "if it doesnt work its not meant to be" generation?

try not to worry too much about them hun, they will all be rooting for you when the time comes, and they are probably struggling with what to say. For us when we are matched its like FANTASTIC! for others, its like, oh ok good, I think?! 

Thanks for the advice about pineapple juice, but I have to ask, whats a "BA"?? Brazil nuts, not heard that one, how many and when!?

Ruth, good luck on the 18th hun, not long to go!! Hopefully you will be starting before the end of the month!

Hi fin! Welcome to the thread!! Good luck with your tx hun.

tara, thanks for the help with the wheatbag, I have found out now that its actually dried organic lavender as apposed to oil, so its not a problem at all. So I will be snuggling up with it tonight, hopefully it will help me sleep cos I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo   tired!! 

Sorry if I missed anyone!! Off to do dh's and my dinner now, dd has finished hers!!

xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

i wanted to talk about the matching thing since CJ wrote about what her clinic said.

i too have not been officially told that i have been matched. i saw the clinic 2 weeks ago to finalise everything and the nurse said 'you'll make someones day today'. I now have to phone when AF arrives (hopefully friday) and then wait to down-reg. there has been no phonecall or info given that they will phone me with a match - it's been a given that i will start this month.....
i'm wondering now to phone and check i have been matched or just ask when i phone to inform them of AF - or not mention it at all. i'm starting to go  

CJ - sorry you are having a hard time   dh and i knew that others would judge us - partly as his family are religious - and partly because we know both families won't understand the concept and will think i'm giving a baby away.  so for those reasons we have decided to tell one person each and no-one else. i chose a friend who has 3 IVF kids, and gave eggs 10 years after her babies were born to 'give something back' and has never ever regretted it. dh chose to tell his 'mentor' who he sees monthly specifically for confidential support (it's provided as part of his job in our church). 

people can say hurtful things and this was just our way of protecting us - it does mean though that we have to avoid the finance talk as people now assume we're forking out ££££ when in fact we aren't - it's quite funny having to act skint - especially with christmas coming up 

ritz.


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Katie firstly BA is baby aspirin, theres always a bit of "hoo haa" about BA because it is a drug and some Dr's are for it and some against. Some people take it if they have had m/c's as it thins the blood and also (as I understand it) helps to give you a good thick lining and supply of blood the uterus. I didn't take it on my first go and it failed and then I spoke to my nurse and I took it on the 2nd go and we had the boys, who knows if it made the difference but I will be taking it again on my next go. Ask your clinic about it.
Brazil nuts (i think ) help in the similar ways to the BA and pinapple juice in that it helps to give you a good thick lining and supply of blood the uterus so helps with implantation. I think it's about 5 a day or something I'm sure someone will correct me if I've go it all wrong  Have a look on the complametry therapy's thread or even the 2ww as I know theres always someone talking about.

Thanks Ritz and Katie for your words on this, I wish I had only told a few people now, I know it isn't everyone cup of tea and if I'm totally honest when we start it was about the money as we could not afford ago without it, but now I can honestly say I feel so grateful to be able to help someone. As a result of that I now feel even more happy about our decision, before  I felt uneasy about what I would say if a child was made using my donated eggs and 20yrs down the line they came to find me, because you can't say it was to help fund another go for us thats just awful but now I feel totally at ease and peace with our choice as I will be able to tell them why we chose to ES and feel proud.
Sadly I feel my family think it's a child I'm giving away, well my Nan does as she is so family driven and lives in the "old days" 
It's funny if I had married an Alien (and it's possible I have ) my family would be open arms, throwing a party and shoveling food and beer down it's throat, they would welcome the Alien like one of the family from day one, it's just how my lot are, everyone welcome, allsorts they wouldn't know how to make someone feel uncomfortable it's just not in them, but with this it's been very different.
I'm hoping that if we just carry on as normal and say no more about it and acted like it's a normal ICSI TX then hopefully they will just forget and be happy for us.
It's mad because when we went through ICSI the first time they didn't understand it and when we got pg with the twins we did a little tour of our families and told them the fantastic news and even though everyone in my family knew about us having TX and we explain about the 2 embies being put back they still said " have got we got twins in our family then ( ) or is it from your side (asking DH) it's crazy they are all  , all our family ( lots of extend ones) as so close, I don't think a pair of twins would have gone unnoticed  .

Hi Ritz, it sounds like they have found you a match Hun, I wouldn't think they could start your d/r without one. I find it amazing that they don't think it important to tell us this, after all this woman is getting a very specail gift from you and I know they can't give details to us , so maybe they think it makes no difference to us if we know or not, but it's just nice to be kept in the loop. hope AF turns up for you so you can start TX 

Sorry for the long post   CJ xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, I will def be asking about the baby asprin thank you. Not heard about that at all, so will see what they say when I go up. I was just having a browse of the site and saw one post, forgotten which area it was in!, that said a lady has just started d/r (was posted on 7th) and was expecting ec on 4th november?? Is that right? A whole month from d/r to ec? As Lister have told me that all going well i could be on the 2ww by the end of october? (i know its different for everyone and how you react to drugs and whatnot, but she is planning the ec on the 4th nov

Also, did anyone else find they put on weight while on the pill I have been on the slimming world diet since march and have lost almost 2 stone, but this week I have put on about half a stone?!?!?!         Im not impressed! So its back on the diet for me tomorrow, I know there are more important things, but I want to keep my BMI at a healthy level, im not aiming for a skinny size, I gave that up years ago!!

oooooh Girlies, im nearly at the d/r stage!!! Im so excited!! I am a bit worried about how to do the sniffing but thankfully dh is home so he will be helping!!! (might get him to sniff for a bit!)

Hope you are all ok, its all gone very quiet on here lately.

me
xx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

God must peel myself off of this site and go to bed 

When I did my first TX I had to sniff for 3 wks then stimm for 15 days then had EC two days after (this was 3 yrs ago so might not be spot on) then on my FET goes I had to inject (instead of sniff for d/r) and I d/r for 14 days-ish and then took hrt tablets (as they were FET's not fresh goes) and then after around 16 days later I had ET so on my TX cycles it takes me roughly a month from starting to getting on the 2ww.

Hope that helps  
Not been on the pill since I was a teenager so can't help with that but I'm sure I have hear firends say they have put on weight while on certain ones. Welldone on the weight loss that's great, i tried s/w and did lose 1st but got bored with it, but I have kept the stone off so it's not all bad  

The sniffing will be fine hun, what are you on? I took Syranel (can't spell it) just remember it taste really horrid and even if you think it's all disspearing down the back of your throat don't worry it will be working it's magic on you 

Right bed 

CJ xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate - I was really worried about the sniffing thing but after about half hour convincing myself to just do it everything was fine....The taste was discusting but apart from that it was fine.
If I had stuck to my treatment with my first clinic I would of been d/r for 3 weeks 4 days then the stimming would of been on top of that so that would of been aprox another 11 days if everything had been doing its job right....So in total my treatment would of lasted about 5 weeks...
Not long now for you hun...Good luck...

Well Ive got to go and get ds a cake for friday....He really loves Barney but Im not sure If I get him a Barney one if he will let anyone eat it so we may have to go for a thomas one or winnie the pooh  
And bless him tomorrow he has another injection....I hate it but I know it has to be done....
Not much else to tell you ladies
Hope everyone is well
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

hiya, how is everyone?

i'm still waiting for the bloody letter from the clinic (please, please, please come today!) ive also been ringing access to heath to chase up my notes but the keep telling me lies!!!!!
the first lady i spoke to told me that they were on the desk waiting to be sent BUT cant until the consultant has signed the consent form to release them.
my mum is a clinic co-ordinator and she told me that the consultant doesn't need to give consent.
so i rang again, i got told the same thing again, so i told them that i knew they were talking crap etc.. the woman got all flustered then said that they haven't recieved them yet! (only friday i was told the other story!)
so i'm starting to get really peed off. everything was going so well, people were falling over to help us (unusual for me!) but now it feels like everyone is trying to stop us.
to top it off dh gave me his man flu lol 

ok, rant over.

my head has been all over the place so i havent really taken in what the posts say even though i have read them   erm...

kate, well done, getting really close to your      

tara, sorry to hear you've had a [email protected]#t day, hope everythings all good now hun  

kelly, how did you midwife app go? i'm sooo excited for you babe  

ruth, how are you darlin? hope you had a wicked birthday  

fin, welcome to the thread sweetie, good luck in your tx  

cj, are you also new to this thread? sorry if you aint   (i'm blonde  ) 

sorry to the people i missed, but big hugs to you all x
love maz xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies

sorry not been about much.  Just been so tired - honestly I could just lay down now and fall asleep and I had a good nights sleep aswell!!

Also think the sickness has kicked in the morning.......I of course will not compain about any of this as its all part of parcel of my dream coming true.

Maz, hope you get your letter today!

Kate, most of the doctors at the lister are all for the baby aspirin- the time to ask is when you have your egg transfer. i asked the nurses before and they said ask the doc at ET.  not long now for you hun!!! you must be excited.  I took baby aspirin from day of ET (went and bought some on my way home!) I also ate 4 brazil nuts and drank a small glass of pineapple juice (not from concentrate though) and as you know I got my BFP.

Ruth - belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

KellyD - Hows you?

Kelly (endo) - How did you get on with midwife? I got docs today so will get ball rolling with midwife while i'm there

See you later 

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ok girls, stupid question here, where on earth are you getting your pineapple juice that isnt concentrate but fresh? because all I can find is "made from concentrate"!!!

Will def be doing BA, Brazil nuts and juice if I can find it! Anything else (I must admit I didnt think I would be waiting another month til EC?)

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate

I got my pineapple juice from Asda (sorry dont know where abouts cause I do internet shopping but it needs to be kept in the fridge so it that helps)

I dont reckon you'lll be waiting a month for egg collection.....I had egg collection about 2 and a halk weeks after I started down regging and thats becuase I have pcos and they stimmed me really slowly for longer than normal - i reckon your looking at no more than 2 and a half weeks till your EC.  hopefully anyway  

Nic


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

CJ 
quick question.....
are you eggsharing in bristol? i didn't know they did it there.....can you let me know if they do? Thanks Ritz.


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Hi Ritz, no sadly they don't, nor at bath either (not that i would go there anyway) We are having to travel to Sailsbury but I can't complain as it's only a 3hr round trip many do lots more. We had to pay 4'500 before but with ES it's only 1'100 (+ 800 for icsi) so worth the trip.
Are you from bristol then or just wondering   ?

Love CJ x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi CJ

i'm in cardiff LWC and have to use swansea or london cromwell for EC and ET. i saw repromed under your piccie and thought maybe they had started to es.

i'm having to choose between swansea (3hr round trip) and london (6+ hour round trip) and i'm finding the decision hard. bristol would make life so much easier - but hey ho....

we did consider salisbury as dh parents live in wiltshire so it would be possible - what is the 1100 fee for? i hope you don't mind me asking..

ritz.


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Of course I done mine Hun  it's for all the drugs (for me someone else may be different, people react differently don't they) the hfea fee, the blood tests and SA for DH, the IVF it's self and then we have to add the 800 for ICSI. so basically everything and it covers consultation we had to have.

I wish the repromed would do ES as they are a fab clinic and I feel so comfortable there, also only 45 mins from us.
Sailsbury looks good though (apart from the matching mishap) they do EC under GA which was the big thing for me as I had a horrid time before, and they do ET under ultra sound which I found reassuring (at least we can see they will be in the right place) and they are very friendly all ways answer the phone or get back to you the same day, these little things help I feel.

Can you still chose where you want to go even though your set to d/r in Nov? (just looked at your sig)? 
I think I'm the only one at sailsbury on here but have just seen a woman on the BFP thread that has just got pg with them so thats encouraging

CJ x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks for that cj
i'm definately staying with LWC cardiff but thought bristol might be an option for the future....i do like cardiff but am really unsure about the swansea/london thing. glad you're happy with salisbury. 
i've still to let them know whether i'll do swansea or london though - i have to tell them before down-reg so the recipient knows whether she has to go to swansea or london too....
it's a hard choice because i had a bad experience one time in swansea and every time i go there now i feel upset - but london just seems so far away  the dr recommended london to avoid the emotional upset of swansea - but i fear the practicalities may make me just as upset 

the choice is: 
swansea - emotional upset + fees of £103 + £450 + £250 + icsi if needed
london - travel, being away for 4 days + fees of £103 + icsi if needed + hotel costs

it's so hard to choose - i feel a little doolalley now 

any feedback warmly werlcomed everyone - thanks ritz.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Ritz, personally I would go for London, as if you have bad memories of swansea, it could cause yo upset on the days you need to be calmest, I know the hotel fee's and the travel could put you off, but at least you know you have no bad memories there?

Nic, thanks for the advice hun, I have fridge pineapple juice but it says made from concentrate!!! I will have to go looking in the posher shops! Also thanks for the advice re the ec dates. Im hoping I dont have to wait 5 weeks plus! If you say you had yours for 2 and a half weeks and thats slow, I should be aiming for the same yeah? You are at lister as well arent you hun?

So I am getting 4 brazil nuts a day, a small glass or pineapple juice. a pint of milk (yuck) and chicken/meat. Anything else??

You girls are stars!

xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate

I just checked my sheets date of my last period was 27th August and e/c was 14th Sept so yep was just about 2 and a half weeks.  MrsH started stimming same day as me but had her egg collection on 11th September so we are all a bit different. I was definately one of the longer stimmers.

Dont start the brazils or pineapple until after ec though.

I got my pineapple juce from ASDA - never seen it in tescos before not made from concentrate.

good luck
Nic


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate - Just to let you know I was on the long protacol....I dont know the reason for this as some women are on shorter one's but I have also spoken to ladies on here that have had to do the long one like me....I dont know what this new clinic have in mind for me but I shall see soon...
I hope you get the quicker one hun
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

kate just to say thanks for the advice re london  and also asda and sainsburys do fresh pineapple juice. it's generally near the milk with the fresh juices in the fridge and labelled 'not from concentrate'. 
also to say the time varies between each person for their tx. last time i had to down-reg for 2 weeks then stimm for 2 weeks - so i started downreg on 10th jan and had EC on 8th Feb. this was considered normal at my clinic for the long protocol. 

women on the short protocol tend to be older and poor responders - so instead of putting their ovaries to sleep - then waking them up with stimms they really blast them with stimms from day 1 to get them going. most people egg-sharing are on long protocol because they expect you to be a good responder. 

hope that helps

ritz.


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hello im butting in

my nurse said on the phone yesturday that the whole process takes about 2 months and if i were to start meds jan then i would become pregant feb/mar.  duno if this helps.  

i agree that us younger girls seem to go long protocol, we start on day 21 dont we?

Ive got chromosone and cystic fybrosis tests on monday, they reckon its guna take 4 weeks to get results, is this right?

love tara


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello all!

Sorry I've been a bit awol - have been having alot of family problems and been feeling a bit depressed about everything that's been happening lately. But I have been trying to keep up with the board... 

Ruth - what cake did ya get then? I hope Kerecsen copes OK with the jab and will be in fine fettle for his birthday on Friday. Hope Lee's been getting his lungs in trim ready for all those balloons he's got to blow up! Gosh once the party has been and gone the next milestone for you will be your clinic appointment - can't believe how quickly that cropped up on us!!!

Nic - hope you and those bubbas are doing OK hun!

Ritz - can't get used to calling you that! I just realised I forgot to respond to your previous msg about me and the pg loss board. I just made a conscious decision not to go back there this time (although I do go back for the quiz!). I had so many lovely messages of support and have some special friends on here and whilst not all have been through mc's they have all been wonderfully supportive.Thank you for thinking of me though. I'm keeping my fingers firmly crossed that you have better luck this time. On the subject of your clinics, its a toughie. I would say that you have to go with the one that you feel you have more faith in and is going to be the least stressful.

Kate - I had baby aspirin on both my cycles - my clinic believe in it for helping prevent clotting, increasing blood supply to the uterus and making the lining sticky for embies to implant. BUT do check with your clinic first - it shouldn't be self-prescribed. On my first cycle, my clinic started me on it at DR stage as although rare some people can react to it and you don't want that to be happening near EC time! The second cycle, because they knew I was OK with , I started with stimms. Brazil nuts and pinapple juice is because they are high in selenium so good for implantation. You don't want to overdo it though either as you have said just the one glass of juice per day and 4/5 brazil nuts a day is sufficient. I got my Pineapple juice from Sainsbury's in the chiller cabinet and it was not from concentrate stuff - I never saw it in tesco's either. Protols vary significantly from clinic to clinic but I think that it would be rare to find a clinic that did short protocol for egg share as the long protocol gives more margin for synchronizing the donor and recipient cycles. I didn't take the pill before hand, DR should have been 3 weeks but ended up as 4 on both cycles and then stimmed for 11 days before EC and ET so about 5-6 weeks in total. Gosh that was a long personal but you've been a busy poster while I've not been about!  

Maz - you are being given the run around hun - time to start stamping feet and throwing yourself to the floor in a tantrum I think  

CJ - that stinks that your clinic didn't tell you that you've been matched. A classic example of a clinic getting on with what to them is a day in day out job but what to us is a process over which we hold our breath for every little milestone. 

Tara - you're not butting in hun, this is a general chit chat board.... Yes long protocol starts on day 21. As for the  test results, 4 weeks seems a long time - I can't remember mine taking that long but it was a while ago! I think mine were a couple of weeks.  

As for me....

I had my scan yesterday to see if I had mc'd in full and it was all clear so no erpc for me thank goodness. I also had a very long chat with my nurse who took alot of details and listened and advised re all the tests etc. She spoke to the docs about me later on in the day and called me last night to say that following 2 mc's they felt that I should be entitled to clotting and thyroid tests (which they would like me have as preliminary investigations) though my GP on the NHS and are writing a letter accordingly direct to my GP to request that she sanctions them. So still no decisions made as to what I will do next but if the GP agrees to the tests it will at least be a step in the right direction.

Love to all I haven't mentioned....

Lou
X


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

lou - wow your responses must of taken you ages  

I hope your right and its only a couple of weeks.  so far ive had ladies saying 2 weeks to 6 weeks, must depend on the clinic and prob how quick they want the eggs  

Im so sorry to read your history i really hope they can do a test and pinpoint the prob.  I know what its like to be depressed, talking about it all helps even if you really cant face it typing is alot easier 

love tara


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I had a bit of catching up to do Tara!

If I didn't have a brother my life would be a whole lot easier! He announced at the weekend that a girl he was "using" is 18 weeks pg with his child! I've never even met her! Then in a drunken rage at me decided to throw the "Your just jealous because I can have kids and you can't" card at me! Nice!     Needless to say, I'm not speaking to him at the moment - nasty boy!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

lou

ritz


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lou, what a horrible thing to say, family can be so nasty sometimes. Hugs. 

Thanks for all the advice girls re how long, I tried to speak to Lena today but lost signal, but did get as far as looking to something something 27th with a mind to 30th, which I am hoping is ec - et, of this month which is what I was told before. So tomorrow when she calls me back again I will let you all know. I havent been told if I am on a short or long protocol, just been told pill for 2 weeks, then d/r, scan around 17th, second hiv due 20th and hopefully start stims same time, which would make it a week on d/r. Maybe Lister is different, so will let you all know how it goes!!

tara, I didnt start on day 21, started pill on day 2, then d/r 2 weeks later. 

Right off to have dinner now, hope you all ok

Kate
xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone.

Kate-I also had baby asprin on my icsi cycle and got bfp i do beleve it played sum part in it,i know lots of girls not from just this site who have got bfp`s off asprin sum not even with treatment either,It is worth giving it a go but ask ur clinic first,i did and they agreed with me,but then i can also say that they sell it over counter so cant be that dangerous  just make sure it 75mg.i did start off on pineapple juice but from concentrated but that stopped drinking it approx day 4 as heard u shudnt drink it for sum reason making the uterus contract or sumthing  I did drink at least a pint of milk everyday but thats all i did Asprin and milk nothign else.Not long now eh 

Well i had my midwife appointment which was FAB getting used to the idea a little bit more now,shes lovely i have met her before as she went through my sisters first pregnancy,she not nice at taking blood thou,needles have never bothered me dont mind blods taken and i enjoyed downregging and stimming with needles but i havent felt pain like yesturday wen she did bloods,in my ivf pack theres a great big green mixing needle for the hcg shot she took my bloods with that   i havent felt pain like it in my life she also had to go through main vein to as iam gready with veins and hit the nerves getting through  all done and dusted thou roll on my scan now cant wait for that very confident about it so waiting to see how many are in there 

Anyone heard from kellydarllard??

Hope everyone is well

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun! Long time no speak!!! Glad you got your midwife, not so glad she is a vampire with the blood tests! I think all midwives are like that!! rough as hell!!

Will def be asking about baby asprin, well Im telling dh as my head is like a sieve at the moment, Im really struggling cant do more than one thing at once!!! So he has to remember it all!!

Its my babies birthday tomorrow and she is going to be 4! I cannot believe it!! Only feels like yesterday I was waiting to pop...... hopefully soon again.

Well night night girls. Before I drop!!!
xxx


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

Ah Lou that was so wrong of your Brother to say that   so hurtful and with everything your going through too. Sounds like he's taking out his anger at the situation on to you, certainly no excuse Hun. My brother turns 20 on the 15th (DS from 2nd marriage) and he's always on the razz so I'm dreading that call one day, still think of him as a baby so refuse to be believe he's even had a girlfriend never mine the rest.

 hope he comes to his sense and gives you a heart felt apology.

Hi Kelly glad the appt with m/w when well, I remember mine, I loved going to my local hossie for check ups etc they make you feel so special (because all pg girls are  )  always came out with a huge grin on my face.
Your having to wait a long time for your scan, or is this your 2nd scan? I bet you can wait 

Hi Ritz, I think if you can afford the extra in travel and hotels then London would probably be best as if your experiences with the other clinic are on your mind and troubling you now then I think going to that clinic for TX will only heighten things. You need to think of your self and you need to be as relaxed as poss through TX 9or try )

Hi Kate your TX sounds quick, my clinic said as I'm a sharing I might be on d/r a bit longer than my other times, god I'm going to hate that as I'm noramlly 3wks anyway and so is DH. Wow so you could be on 2ww early next month    wishing you loads of luck Hun x So glad everyone else has been taking BA as some on this website get a bit funny if you mention it like it's something very wrong  of course speak to your clinic but as Kelly says they sell it over counter so cant be that dangerous. Not as strong as an aspirin you would take for a head ache (although thats a bit old fashioned, these days people take stuff like nurofen, I'm getting old  )
Happy birthday to your little one for tomorrow   

Hope everyone else is well.

CJ xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

CJ - my brother and I are like chalk and cheese. He's a 31 yr old out of work alcohohic with 2 failed marriages under his belt, a 2 year old DD and a baby on the way with this girl he doesn't want to be with! He can say what he wants to me, it might hurt but at least my life's not the mess that his is. I don't expect any heartfelt apology will be forthcoming apart from the fact that he was so off his face that he won't remember having said it, he doesn't do anything that's heartfelt!

Kelly - hello stranger! Can't believe you've had your first midwives appointment already - I hadn't even been to see my GP at that stage   Kelly D was going on hols to Cornwall for a couple of weeks.

Kate - Happy Birthday for your little one tomorrow! 

Lou
X


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello egg sharers 

CJ - its my first scan hun,iam just over 6weeks now ill be nearly 8 weeks wen its my scan (i think)scan is on 23rd 

Aweeze,i only went to hand in forms from clinic teling gp  had egg collection and then treatment has finished in a positive test and she says ohhh 2mins and then out came the midwife telling em she coming out tomorrow,they like to start early at my docs for ppl going through ivf/icsi so i heard.Oh yea i forgot kelly was away on holiday the memory just gets better eh,Thanks anyways chik.

hello everyone 

Love kelly


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

gosh the thread got busy again 

juts wanted to say i had a phonecall today - i've been matched. roll on nov 1st! 

ritz.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]WoooHoooo Ritz[/fly]

Well done hun so pleased u are on ur way,iam sure it will fly by for u time goes nowhere these days roll on 1st November!!! 

Love kelly


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Ritz - That's great news hun - roll on November 1st    

Lou
XX


----------



## allsweetness (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I am so happy to have found this website you just wouldn't believe! I am currently waiting to start the egg sharing programme at The Lister in london. I have my 2nd appointment on monday where i will have all my blood tests done. I have already had the first HIV test done 3 months ago and the wait has been the worst time of my life. i have been unbearable to live with i don't know how my poor partner has put up with me bless his heart.
Here's my story...I am 28 dp is 32 and we have been together for 10 years. We have no children but have been trying for 5 years. I concieved naturally 4 years ago but sadly had an ectopic. They managed to save the tube and i was desperate to start trying again. I then had a lap and dye which confirmed that both my fallopian tubes are blocked and i also have polycystic ovaries. I maybe would have been ok if i had been told this when i was younger, but to desperately try for years then to be told i will  never concieve naturally and even if i did it would most certainly be an ectopic, it has crushed my world.

I just wanted to ask if anyone had to pay for the cystic fibrosis and chromosome study test? Also how long will it be before i start the pill and is it right that the results of cystic fibrosis takes exactly 4 weeks or do they just say that to cover their backs?


I don't know how i've got through these last 3 months and i don't think i can hold out much longer without cracking. All my friends and family are starting to notice and i hate it. Sorry to put a downer on the evening...

Kelly P 
x

I


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Kelly P,
I'm too at the Lister in london, well done getting to your appt date...  no you should not have to pay for the tests, think they take a few weeks to come back but seeing as you've already got your first HIV etc one done hopefully they can start you a little sooner as that's the ones that normally hold people up.  When you start the pill is up to the clinic, if they accept you and when they want you to start, though they normally say from day 2 of your period I think for the pill  once your on the pill they start matching you up etc...
best of luck,
Helen xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Kelly P

Welcome to the eggshare thread honey and to Fertility Friends! You will get lots of advice and support and make great new friends here!

I will add you to the list honey so we can follow your progress. Good luck with your future tx

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## allsweetness (Oct 11, 2006)

Thankyou Tracy and Helen. 

Where are you in your cycles? 

God i didn't think about that...what if they don't accept me? I know i don't have anything wrong with me, i am a normal healthy person apart from my infertility problem...They did tell me however that they have received all my details from my gp but they will not start me on the pill until they get the results of my tests. AF is due tomorrow so that means i'll have to wait another month to start it!


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Kelly - welcome to the thread hunny  

Tests and how long they take and the different protocols vary from clinic to clinic. Hopefully though you are on the home straight now and won't be waiting for too much longer to get started. 

From here on in, you'll get lots of   that you can aim towards which I find help to make the time pass. It is hard though, I'm waiting to possibly start on a 3rd egg share but am on a waiting list for donor sperm and need some investigative tests first and it's sending me   - so you're not alone! 

Look forward to chatting more 

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well hiya ladies

Just a quick one from me....We have just finished getting the room sorted with balloons and banners for our DS 2nd birthday....Im excited now just looking forward to his little face in the morning when he see's all the balloons cause they will be the things he notices....Not the mountain of presents on the table... 

Kate - Hope DD had a great birthday...

Ritz - great news hun...

Hello to everyone else.....I am sorry its short and sweet....a bit like me really...  
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Happy 2nd Birthday Kerecsen 



HAVE A LOVELY DAY
Luv
Tracy
x​


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls just a quicky as off out already!! But its D/R DAY!!! WOOOHOOO!!! Dont one sniff already, but its making my nose run and feel like I need to sneeze and or blow my nose, but I cant can i!? (this is normal yeah??)

Will try and do a proper one later.

Hope you all ok.

Kate
xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thankyou tracey for a lovely birthday message for my DS......

Lou - Thankyou also for your lovely pm...

Kate - That is quite normal hun with the sniffing....I used be sniffing for about half an hour after its a bit annoying but you will get used to it...

As predicted Kerecsen was more fasinated with the balloons then anything else.... 
Chat with you all later when I get a spare few minutes
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Well ladies what started out to be a great day has turned horribly wrong.....We got a phone call off Dh Mum  at 9.15am about DH Dad passing out so Lee(DH) rushed down there....When he got there his Dad wasn't breathing but lee put him into the recovery position and then by that time 4 ambulances had turned up....He was unconscious and it took the paramedics ages to get any responce at all.....They did eventually but not for long.....He has been taken to our nearest hospital but the doctor has told lee and his Mum his Dad has had a massive stroke and to expect the worse....Since then Lee's Dad has come round but they still dont the full ins and outs.....I felt terrible that I couldn't be with my DH when he really needs me as he was crying on the phone to me....But I had to stay here putting on a brave face for our DS birthday....It has been so difficult so when I need a cry I do it out of the way so DS is still having a great day.....He is now sat down watching his new dvd....
Sorry to get it all out on here but I class you ladies as my friends and its great to not let it all build up in me....
Will let you know how everything goes...
Take care all
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Ruth



Sorry to hear your father in law has been taken ill.

Hope he'll be ok and Kerecsen is enjoying his birthday

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello everyone!!! (missed me?!)

Ruth, sorry to hear your FIL is ill. Hope things will be ok. Happy birthday to your little boy.

Hi kelly p, welcome to the mad house hun!! Looking forward to chatting to you soon, Im at the Lister as well, and so far so good for us, so good luck!

Great news ritz, roll on 1st November eh!!!

Had such a busy day today you wouldnt believe!! Had my eyes tested yesterday and turns out I am long sighted and need glasses for close work like computer and reading, so first trip was to get my glasses sorted, then had my facial and eyebrows done, oh my god the facial was AMAZING! Still feel sleepy and relaxed!
Then it was onto Acupuncture, and that was all lovely and relaxing, got some good tips on how to switch off and sleep, so will be using those tonight! 
Then it was back to get dd from nursery, she isnt going swimming today as she has another rotten cold and I dont want her worse for her party tomorrow, so she is having a relaxing session this afternoon! 
And very excited, dh bought me some GHD's!! My ginger afro ( ) will finally be under control!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOOHOOO!! 

Of course, I have a question again for you all, Lister said yesterday, that I can expect, all going well, to have a scan no later than friday next week, then one on the 27th (ish) and one on the 31st (ish) and have ec on the 3rd November and Et on the 6th. Now thats all fine, but the 3rd is a saturday and the 6th is a monday? Is that right to leave them all weekend? I thought it was a day in between This will be 3 days? Anyone else had this

ooooh errr, getting so close!! Scan next week, 2 the week after (looks like I will be on stims w/c 23rd at some point) and ec the week after!!!! 

Kate
xxxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

wow kate its all happening so fast isnt it!  Im so happy for you.  You sound like you have had a special pampering day, you should have these days evry day when your on your 2ww   tell dh to book you in  

i cant help you with your question as your further on than me ha  im having last blood tests monday, things seem to be happening slow for me cos i chose a clinic with a waiting list  

i had no work today and no housework as did it yesturday... im so bored out of my brain the day is dragging...  i expect the 2ww will be like this ha

love tara


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello

Ruth - As I've already said in my text, I'm thinking of you and Lee and hoping that all will be well with Lee's Dad. I'm sure Kerecsen will have enjoyed his birthday regardless. Such a shame though as I know how much you were both looking forward to his big day. You know where I am hun if you need a chat - just call me  .

Kate - wow well it's all happening for you at the mo! What a busy bee! The dates are fine hun. The day after EC is day 1 (which for your will be Sunday) when they look for fertilisation, the next day (Monday for you) is day 2 when you will hopefully have some lovely 2-4 cell embies. So they have you down for a standard 2 day transfer. I normally have a day 3 transfer at which point they should be 6-8 cell. Hope that helps.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry girls I have typed that wrong, the 3rd is Friday and the 6th is a Monday!! Thats why I was confused, is this still ok??
xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep - as I said, I have day 3 transfers. The embies should be at 6-8 cells by then. 

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

And thats not blastocyst stage or anything God, Im slow on the uptake eh!!

xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Nope Blastocyst stage is 5 days post fertilisation. BTW - Not slow just new to it all  

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you hun. Feel much better now I know what I am talking about.
How are you

xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Glad to be able to help  

Yeh I'm doing OK - just wish I could be getting on with another try. It's so frustrating waiting! I'm so much better once I have some milestones to focus on. Still waiting for the letter from the clinic so that I can see the doc about investigative tests. Until I start to find out if there is any point in trying again, I can't confirm to the clinic that I am happy to egg share again.  

We're turning into a two woman board at this rate  

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

I know!!! Who would have thought it would be quiet on a friday night!!! 

It always seems to be the letters that take the longest in this round of tx eh? Everything we have to go through and its waiting for an envelope to arrive is the most painful! 
Hopefully it will come soon for you hun, are you planning on starting in the new year or before? (is it visable to start before xmas?)

xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Kate - Try not to look into knowing what days what will happen on too much as quite often things will get changed around nearer the time, for example they won't start you on stims until your recipient has had her scan and she is ready, if her AF is late (which does quite often happen) then you will have to hold on for a bit longer (I got delayed by about 10 days waiting for my recipient)...  also you won't know how long your be on stims until they know how you've responded to drugs, my 2 cycles have both been very different, first one I has about 12 days of stims, where as 2nd one I only had about 9 days of stims, all really depends on how big your follies are.  Also as for EC, once you do have this, more often than not you will have ET on day 3, meaning if you had EC on a Saturday you should have ET on a Tuesday... however if you were advised to go for blasts, then you'ld have a day 5 or day 6 ET...
hth
Helen xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Kate - I'd like to be starting this side of christmas and my nurse is happy to have me cycling over the christmas break even though the clinic will be shut for a week as I have been through 2 cycles with no problems however, I am on a waiting list for donor sperm at the mo and they told me when I was put on it that it would be a 4 month wait. So although I'm keeping my fingers crossed, I'm not holding out much hope that I will be able to start before xmas. Also, for one of the clotting tests, they have said I have to wait until 6 wks after the mc and then if it comes back positive have a re-test 6 weeks later so that could all hold things up. Its just all ifs and buts at the mo - sending me    

Hi Helen!

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Ladies
Thankyou so much for all your lovely kind words.....Im pleased to tell you that the FIL is well and set to make a full recovery but the doctors are baffled as they said they were sure he would not make it....We dont care how baffled they are as long as he is alright......
Kerecsen did have a great day....he was totally zonked by the time he went to bed....
We are mentally and physically drained today aswell....so Im sure we will be straight to sleep to.....
Thankyou again I really do apreciate it 
Take care 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Ruth 

Sooo glad to hear dh dad is making a fab recovery just want i like to hear hunny,hope he contiues that way too and he will be back to his normal self in noo time!!  
Thinking of u all
love kelly


----------



## Dolphin_s_DH (Sep 11, 2006)

Today started off with a nice burst of happy birthday to you.... 

Here is my day..

I found Dad on the kitchen floor, he was breathing but only just. I put him in the recovery position and within a couple of minutes his breathing had improved slightly. The ambulance arrived and they could not bring him round so they called for backup and they also had no luck. We followed the ambulance down the M6 motorway at nearly 100 miles an hour, a frightening ride....

We waited in the relatives room for nearly an hour until a doctor came to us and said that we should prepare for some bad news as he thought that my Dad would not make it, but if he did he may well be mentally affected by what he thought was a massive stroke.

We were then allowed in to see him, he was all wired up and all the machines were bleeping and buzzing away, it was horrible to see him like that, his breathing was hard and slow, his eyes were partially open.

Me and mum had prepared ourselves for the worst in any way we could, but after the brain scan showed that his brain was clear from problems we started to see an improvement in him, He started to regain conciousness and then loose it again. Eventually he awoke and was very frightened, we calmed him down and he seemed to understand what we were saying and recognised who we were. 

The improvement continued, and continued still, after about 3 hours Dad seemed to be improving rapidly, the doctors were astonished at his progress, amazed even. They could not understand how he was recovering from this massive stroke.

By the time we left this evening, all the tubes were out, the drips were gone and the colour was back in my dad's cheeks. Were all shocked at how a man can overcome such a massive and direct threat to his life.

I dont want to get my hopes up about the future but the doctors are discharging him tomorrow, unbelievable really. I just can not get my head round it, less than a few hours ago i was emotionaly prepared(if you can be) to be loosing my dad...    Then, to be told that we will be taking him home tomorrow, i am so confused....... ... So my day has been "unexplainable".....

I would like to thank all you ladies that have sent kind words of support to Ruth & I today, it was very much needed and appreciated...


xxxxxxx

LEE


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Lee - what a horrible day for you and on what should have been a lovely day for the family. I guess Ruth was right to be worried about Kerecsen's birthday landing on Friday the 13th  . Thank goodness though that your Dad is now doing well and fingers crossed that he just keeps getting better.

So where's everyone hiding? Come out, come out wherever you are







.

Well I been out doing some retail therapy! Not that I can afford to buy anything but somehow managed to come home with a couple of new jumpers and some socks! I saw a lovely coat in Wallis which I think I'm going to go back and buy. Really can't afford it but haven't bought many new clothes in the last 12 months because I keep holding off thinking hoping I'll need maternity stuff  I tried on loads of other stuff but am right between sizes at the mo because of tx soooooooo...... I'm going to have to get back in the gym  . Oh God! I hate the idea of it but it has to be done if I'm going to be a) in shape for next tx and b) looking anything like reasonable for er.....  (not saying that swear word but ya'll know - that time of year!).

Right off to check if I've won the triple lottery jackpot and can afford to pay for all the tx I need  (chance'll be a fine thing!)

Lou
X


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

ruth and lee - happy birthday to your bubs, sorry it's been a tough time. hope things improve with your dad.

lou - i saw you changed your piccie and then changed it back again - are you having a moment? 
i too indulged in some retail therapy today - and funnily enough nothing for me because i too keep hoping to buy some maternity stuff  so keep holding out. still got lots of chrissy pressies as i will be laid up after EC/ET and not even thinking about shopping - may use the 2ww to do my wrapping though 

hi to everyone else, nothing to report now till day 21. we know we're matched and due to down-reg - what more could we want?

ritz.


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

you saw it? The piccie? Oooooh Noooo! It was there coz I was chatting to Niki_W last night into the wee small hours and changed it so she could see who I was...... and I forgot to change it back until lunchtime! How embarassing!   

Blimey! I haven't even given that thing on 25th Dec a thought! I guess if I had tx planned like you then I would have - either that or peeps really wouldn't be getting anything this year     

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lou - I thought the pic was great hun...Of course I love the one of your dn but I thought the one of you was great to....

Ritz - Thanks for the message hun

Well its my appoinment on Wednesday then I should be able to tell all you nice ladies whats going on next....Its crept up quick....Im off to watch the lakehouse as we rented it tonight but I will chat in a bit as its half way through...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

I seen pic to hun and there was nothing wrong with it it was lovely also nice to put face to name 

Love kelly


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you girls! I'm still embarassed tho!


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

The Lakehouse was really good...Lovey dovey just the way I like it....


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ladies....Where have you all gone......??


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm here Ruth  - just been out to hammer on my neighbour's door to ask him to turn down his bloomin music. Every night this weekend! A droning base beat coming through my wall! I nearly burst into tears on his doorstep coz he was so reasonable about it! I've been living with it for such a long time and allowing it to wind me up everytime it happens and I finally get the courage up to do something about it and he was as nice as pie!!!!! 

Hi everyone that's awol!!!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Girls!!!!

God!!! In case any of your wondered where I have been, bt was down ALL weekend and I had NO internet either!!!  

Ritz, I too have had some retail therapy the last couple of days!! Must be something in the air! Thinking of doing some xmas shopping today as well, as I will be laid up for some of november and wont want to trail round shops if I am preggers, although will want something to think about if Im not? Hmmm, what shall I do?

Lou, I didnt see the pic!!!! Let me see!!

Ruth, Glad your FIL is on the mend, and good luck for wednesday hun.

Had a great Party on saturday, the kiddies were a bit quiet to start with but got into the swing of things and loved it!! She got so many presents and the house is awash with pink birthday cards!!! Spent saturday night doing thank you cards, had to go through the list of who bought what!

Am now on day 4 of d/r, and feeling fine, touch wood! Bit bloated but thats it, I thought I would be a hormonal mess, but seems the pill is worse than the d/r for me!!! Still waiting for af to arrive so I can go for my first scan, stopped the pill friday so I would imagine af will be here tomorrow or wednesday. Which would work out ok cos I have HIV test on friday so could kill 2 birds with 1 stone!

So, roll on the rest of the month!! Cant believe we are half way through already!!

Kate
xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lou - Sorry I missed ya hun.....I do that to myself I wind myself up....I think we do that to ourselves because we're guarding ourselves incase they tell us to get lost as then we can let rip..   Im glad he was polite though hun at least you didn't have to argue with him which is great..  AF has still not arrived....Its like waiting for a kettle to boil...  Im a bit nervous about getting her anyway as I haven't had her since the end of August....

Kate - I felt fine to on the d/r drugs hun apart from when I had been on them 2 weeks I did start to get a bit hormonal but I knew it was the drugs that were doing it.....Im soon to start it all again....But at least I know what to expect this time except this time it will be injections to d/r not nasal spray....Bit nervous about that.....  Im glad the party went well hun.....

Tomorrow we've got the health visitor coming round for Kerecsen's 2 year check....I think he's clever but I always worry as he doesn't do what he would do in front of us in front of strangers...(If that makes sense)   
Well we shall see bless him.... 
Right I think I have gone on long enough  
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

hi ladies

i'm not posting on here much cos i still aint had the letter from care so at this point i dont even know if i am still accepted! although when i rang on friday i was told the letter as well as my notes are on cons desk waiting to be signed, so i am hoping that its good news  
i have been a bit worried to, mother nature being a *****   af was due last tues but came this morning! so out came the pee sticks  

kate, thats wicked news hun, not long now sweetie  
lou, i saw the pic too, you look pretty as a princess  
ruth n lee, sorry to hear bout df(il), glad hes on the mend  
kelly, hope your enjoying your pg sweetie,   #
ritz, not long before you start now,  

does anyone know when kelly d is back?  i miss her  

sorry to anyone ive missed, love maz xxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hello everybody

wow kateag your on a roll now arent you it must bereally exciting.

maz1980  i didnt realise we are waiting for a letter.  Im at woking and i was there today getting my last tests done for egg sharing.  They are matching me as we speak and they said i can start down regs in dec, about xmas time hahaha

it was funny cos they cant find a recipient with green eyes like me, so they are having to ring them and ask if they want to use me or not haha  im so unique  

all i have to do now is call when my december af arrives, it will prob be late now that i want it to come  

the nurse said ive got a 50-60% chance of it working seens ive had a child and im 26 so fingers crossed 

i will be back later on .....

love tara


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2006)

hi tara,
ive had a child and i'm 26 too   hope my odds are that good  

i aint got as far as you yet, aint even been to the clinic yet!

i'll be back in a bit, just gonna enjoy my last half hour of freedom with a coffee n a mag before dh comes home  

maz xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Yay - Em's back! I seen her! Welcome back Em - hope you had a lubbly jubbly time on yer holibobs hunny!

Kate - I'm not gonna put it back on again! Too many seem to have seen it already! I meant to take it off as soon as I came out of chat!







Glad that DR is going OK and that you had a good kiddies party for DD at the weekend!

Ruth - not only was the guy nice as pie about the music but there was a card through my door today to say how sorry he was - I guess he picked up on the fact that I nearly burst into tears in front of him  Right here goes an AF dance specially for you - need to get you moving along now.....
                   ​
Maz - I'm waiting for a letter from my clinic too about the immunology tests - it's soooo frustrating but you have been waiting for ages - what are they playing at?! It's not a very good service from a private clinic!  That sort of service is what made me switch clinics at the outset of my journey - I had filled in forms, had blood tests at GP and then they put me on an NHS waiting list for sperm analysis - great when I'm single and going to them for donor sperm - idiots!  So I hot-tailed it from Oxford to Birmingham!!!!!!

Tara - that's good news hun - roll on December 

Well I called the clinic today to chase my letter, my nurse called back when I was at work to say that it had been done on Friday so I should have it by tomorrow at the latest - we shall see. I also enquired as to the price of an IVF cycle to myself without the egg share as I have been considering it either here or abroad. I can't really afford it but I'm having second thoughts about doing a 3rd egg share cycle. It hit me like a brick the other night that on or around the 11th Dec this year there will be one or two babies coming into the world that are gentically connected to me and potentially one or two more in May 07. I know they are not my babies and in a strange way it's comforting to me that if I never have children, a little bit of me will still live on in the world and that I've been able to help couples that otherwise might not have become parents. I'm just all of a sudden scared that I could do another egg share and it could add another 2 children to that number and I could still not be a Mum. Anyway, I'm struggling with so many issues about the reasons for the mc's, doing another egg share, the financial outlay of a full IVF, the lack of donor sperm and the waiting time etc that I'm feeling very depressed and confused and so I've called the clinic counsellor and she is fitting me in on Thursday. Hopefully she will be able to help me to get my head straightened out a little bit!

Love to all those I haven't mentioned

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Aweeze - That was lovely what the guy did.......Is he married..  
The af dance was lovely hun...there's alot of different things dancing away there... 

Im sat here watching pretty woman on my own as dh is in bed....I love the film....


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Ruth

Oooh I like Pretty Woman too! The guy next door is single...... but a bit weird! Nothing happening there defo! 

Fingers crossed the AF dance does it's job and the wicked witch shows herself at last!

Lou
X


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lou - Shame about the man next door being a bit weird.....I did a pee stick today just to make sure..It was negative of course but at least I can tell this to the clinic.....
I thought she would be here as I have felt like crap lately but no she has decided to mess me about.... 
Never mind....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

He looks a bit weird too - his heads a bit too big for his body!   Oops - can ya tell why I might be all on me lonesome!

Ah the old   never comes when you most want her too!

Have been blowing bubbles loads tonight and just realised, I haven't blown you any for a while so that's my last job tonight and then am off to bed to see what my overactive mind will have going on to keep me awake tonight!  

Lou
XX


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

There ya go Ruth! - I may have RSI now but at least you're on 777 for your appointment on Weds so everything should go swimmingly!


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Bless ya hun....Try counting the sheep hun...  
I will let you how little man gets on tomorrow with the health visitor....I do hope it goes well....
His latest words lately is Fairy cakes cause he had some on his birthday..  Oh and puddings cause he runs to the fridge cause he knows the yogurts are there...  He can run fast when he wants something...
Night night hun....Hope you manage to sleep well....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for the bubbles hun....I haven't been watching my bubbles the last time I noticed it I was only on 297....now look at me....how many did you blow hun  
I bet you have sore cheeks...
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning all!!!!

THanks to Lou for the welcome back!!

We got back last night (mon)

Funny how quickly u get back into a routine hey

Just catching up with everything tonight

Just to say

Lee sorry to hear about ur dad hope he makes a speedy recovery
Belated  wishes to Kerescen

 to ruth and lee for their appt on weds

Maz hope u get some news soon honey

Kate hope that D/R is going ok belated  wishes to ur DD (she was born on our 11th anniversary lol)

Nichola fab news about being matched 

CJ hope u get news on being matched really soon (if u havent already)

welcome to kelly p

tara hope u get all ur tests sorted

helen hope ur all recovered from ur op honey

and finally a big  to tracy for looking after u all whilst i was on my holidays

and not forgetting our two  kellys!!
hope all is well with u both

sorry to anyone i missed been a long day and bed is calling

love to everyone
Emxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

i haven't recieved my letter yet but now i know what it is woohoo,
the letters sent from my old con to my docs (that i sent to new con) contradict each other!
(one says both tubes are damaged, another says 1 tube is damaged) so new con is waiting for more info from old con to see exactly whats going on and to be sure i haven't got a hydro whatsit!
(i rang old con and its is both tubes and no hydro)
he has dictated a letter to me saying i'm accepted and has all my notes on his desk to sign, but cant sign em or send the letter until he gets confirmation!!!!
i spoke to bev @ care and she seemed really positive and said its just a matter of time

gotta take my ds school in half hour, i aint washed, dressed or done his packed lunch yet  

tata, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi everyone! Maz thats great news that you been accepted hun, at least they are getting somewhere, its just a shame they couldnt both type the same letters to do it smoothly for you!

Ems good to have you back hun, did you have a good holiday??

Ruth, good luck with health visitor, Im sure he will charm her to bits!!!

Lou, bloke next door seems a bit odd looking how you have described him!! Poor thing!!!! Imagining a really strange looking man now!!!

Tara roll on decemeber af hun!! My god, cant believe we are talking about december already!! This year has flown past so quick!

Well its now 10.22am and I have already been shopping! These d/r sniffs are making me extreemly awake and hyper active?! What is going on!! Up at 7 before the alarm goes to remind to sniff, dressed, house work done and out the house!!! Off to Halfords in a bit to get a new car seat for madam as she is has grown so much! I swear she wil be 5' before she is 6!!!!

Hope you all ok, still waiting for af here, can I have one of those dances?!?!

Kate
xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

bloody hell kate, u must be hyper!

heres my morning!, alarm very rudely wakes me @ 7;30, i wake up ds then go make his breakie n i have a coffee n a ***. ds then has a wash whilst i'm on here noseying the posts. i then realise we are late so i shout at ds to get dressed why i run into the bathroom and get washed.
i get dressed and shout again to my son to get dressed and leave his cars alone. i rush downstairs to make his packed lunch and he shouts "mum i need some socks" i shout that they are in his drawer and he runs downstairs socks in hands.
neighbour knocks the door at 8;30 to walk school with us, ds is still putting on his socks and ive forgot to brush my hair!  

i think its time to bring a routine back!!!!!!!

love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

hahaaha!! Maz, sounds like my normal morning pre sniffing!!! Here's me thinking that i would be all miserable and depressed and I am like a mad woman! Have just got back from dropping madam off at nursery and have cleaned the whole house now!! Its like I am on fast forward! I hope I dont get faster and faster as I may well just pop!

Halfords didnt have the car seat we wanted (in 2 shops) so ended up going to mothercare and paying an extra £20 but got it in the end. She feels very grown up now!!

Have parents chat at nursery at 3 to see how she is getting on, so fingers crossed all will be well!

Better have something to eat now I suppose!!!

Kate
xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh I am so Angry. Yesterday I got a new handbag from whistles, a special treat from dh to me, and a sort of early xmas present as its quite expensive. But they charged us twice for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The store are saying they have no discrepencies and everything adds up so we have to deal with HO, which we have been since 10am and they have sorted nothing yet. I cannot believe that a store that well known can charge someone twice for a product and not admit to it!!! 

Does anyone have any tips?? Anyone work in this sort of area

I am sooooooo annoyed...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

i dont know about that kate, but if you want to work off some of that energy my house is a tip!!!!!!!!!

(i'll pm you my address  )


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi can anyone help? I'm hoping to have ivf and egg share, and have been told that i need to have a fsh/lh test before i can be accepted on a programme.My closest clinic has told me it has to be 7 or below but a London clinic has said it will accept me with a level of 10 or below.I'm confused! Can anyone tell me what the likelihood is of me being ok? I'm 32 with blocked fallopian tubes, this was discovered when i was 21 after i had my son and i was told then that ivf would be my only option.Now feeling really ready and excited to hopefully have another child i'm going to have the test in a couple of weeks but really worried my levels will be high and that the door will be closed/slammed shut before we get the chance to start! Many thanks and good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

theres no way of knowing until you have the test hun. try not to get stressed, theres lots of hurdles on the way and getting stressed wont help.
take it a day at a time and try to stay relaxed.

take care, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the board! Like maz says there is no way of knowing what the result will be, but getting stressed will make it higher so thats a no no!

Good luck and hope to hear lots more from you!

Kate


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi mjp

welcome to the egg sharers...

what clinic are you going to be with?

We are all at different ones, im at woking..

again just to reliterate fsh levels and so forth are not to be guessed im afraid.  It does not take long to get the results back and my clinic will also accept if they are under 10, i know that much. 

There lots of other blood tests involved with egg sharing and my advise is to stay positive.  I just live one appointment to the next, and to be honest it never crossed my mind that there would be a hickup with the results.  

love tara


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks Kate! And 

I'm going to chill, honest!. Thank god i found this site tho, i've learned sooo much, it's really helped me loads. It's been really confusing, hoping to egg share/ivf and have been told 3 different things from 3 different clinics relating to the fsh test. What was your level? If you don't mind me asking? If all is ok we are most probably going to use The Lister Clinic as they seem to be the most helpful so far and their results seem better than average. Thanks again for your reply and hopefully we can chat lots more on our journey!

Maria X


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im at Lister too hun, and I cannot for the life of me remember what my result was!!! Im terrible! I didnt hear anything back about them so I am assuming there was nothing strange there!!!

xxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi

my fsh was something like 7.3 they said it was pretty much text book haha

the lister clinic was my second choice the only thing that put me off was the fact it was in london, i hate london  

i get my new car on weekend thank od, im having to walk to work and back and grab buses for shopping.  I hate it haha i have deff got used to driving everywhere  

i cant believe my clinic cant find anyone with green eyes, how strange  

kateag - when is your ec and et roughly.... have you had any scans yet?

love tara


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

No worries, keep me posted with positive progress!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun!! 

Tara, my expected EC is 3rd Nov and et is 6th fingers crossed knock on wood 2 magpies all that!!  

So Im hoping that everything will go to plan, but of course af hasnt arrived yet, came off pill on friday so should be here now or soon, so get dancing for me girlies!! Need af to get my scans done!!!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

wow ive got everything crossed for you, yet i hope the fireworks dont make you jump, i say that cos im sure you will now want to move whilst you have the eggs or embies in you hahaha i know i wont.  I think i will stay still for the 2 weeks  



ive heard that we cant have sex for 12 weeks if its a bfp.  and whilst having tx its the 2ww no sex...  is this right or have i got it wrong... gee i hope i have  

love tara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Afternoon ladies

welcome to maria

As kate and tara have said try not to stress often stress can increase the fsh.

Different clinics go by different rules so this is prob why one clinic says one thing and another clinic says something different.

I do hope that u can go ahead and eggshare, if u do decide on using the lister there is also a seperate thread on the eggshare board for the lister girls

am sure if u have any questions about the clinic the girls will be more than happy to help heres a link to that thread www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69728.0

and of course theres always this thread here for the general chat we talk about anything and everything here 

Kate thats sooooo bad about the bag
Have u done a search on google for trading standards or if not how about ringing them for advice, maybe post a message in girl and boy talk u may get some useful replies there

Maz hope ur doing ok, like u i am useless in the mornings i much prefer afternoons!!

Lou how r u today

Well back to reality today, raining and dh is moody

I feel really sick this afternoon and still no af if i didnt want to set myself up for a fall i would take a test but i know it will only deflate me more

How r our pg ladies.... tweetie congrats on  r u buying in pink now 
kay how r u feeling

and kelly (endo) cant believe only a week til ur scan or less than that now

hope kellyd is having good weather up in cornwall

Sending love and hugs to all

Emxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank U Em Very Much!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept       

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!!     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10    

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Kateag (Lister) D/R 13/10 baseline 20/10     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting matching    

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

Alexia (Lister) Awaiting to start ES D/R 22/10     

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) ES/IVF D/R 02/11     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Fin ES D/R 24/10 EC 20/11     

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSU May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Tazza ES/ICSI taking time out  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug   awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

I have just updated the list

If anything is wrong or ur not on it and want to be then do let me know  

Love Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Kate + Em hope ur af deosnt play around with u both,Em i know what u mean about wanted to test to know either way but scared of the fall,How late are u?

Maz had a laugh at u and brandon this morning Also glad u found out about letter and great news ur accepted,How can both ur cons give clinic mixed infor like that theres such a difference its either one or both tubes or none Goodluck

Tweetie just seen a post awww little girl eh,happy PINK buying! 

Ladytara I also heard about the no sex til 12weeks preg and iam must say iam going by that not risking it not to say completly stopping the big O tho    cudnt do without both feel like a born virgin again and sumtimes it gets too much lmao 

Aweeze had a good giggle reading about how weird this big headed man is  But must say lovely thought of him to post a sorry letter/card awww not many men around that wud do that not around my way anyways.

Well iam 7weeks tomorrow then 3weeks have went nowhere at all  6days and counting for my scan Really looking forward to it but in the meantime a little nervous as expected but all going to be well in there i keep testing with preg tests just so i have collection as i have made a baby box up starting with my first appt till my scan date it will be nice to look back on, tests are getting darker and darker cant get any darker now but still testing   no happy until i buy them out of tests.Its starting to sink in just a little bit but even mor wen i see my little baby/babies on monday. 

Goodluck to everyone
Sorry to anyone i have missed Hugz!

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My god Kelly 7 weeks already?! WOW!!! 

Em, how late are you hun? I didnt realise it was one of those questions late! Sorry hun!

First of all, the little dances done for me worked, af is here!! Wooohooo!! Will be calling Lister tomorrow morning to get booked in for my scan, hopefully be Friday so I only have to go up once this week. 

Second, have had an apology about my bag and they are looking into it but they insist it wasnt their error it was the banking error so if I wish to take it further I should go to my bank. So will see tomorrow if it is back in my account. Not sure what to do if it isnt. 

Tweetie, yay on PINK things!!!!! Lady Tara, no sex for 12 weeks sounds right to me, and none during the 2ww!! I think I would give up anything right now to be preggers!!

Well, im off to eat now, the out laws came round tonight and we dont get on so I went round my mummy's so am back now and starving!! (she was going to feed me but I made dh get me a takeaway!!!)

Hope you all ok.

Kate
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

kate glad that the bag things is being sorted out

as for ur question

i am about 3 weeks late altho my last af was 2 weeks long so maybes theres nothing much to shed if u know what i mean   

Kelly 7 wks already its gone soooooo quickly

Anyone heard from Nic

i am booking appt with gp to have summat else checked out so will ask him for his thoughts then

I very much doubt i am pg would be a major miracle!!

I am off to bed shortly feel shattered

Catch up tomorrow after work

Love to u all

Oh and a question to ruth, kate Tara and maz

you may see from the list that there is a "egg sharing buddies miracles" section

Would u like to be in there with ur little ones if so let me know and i will put u up there as well as the tx ones 

Just a thought

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi em, hmmm, I wont do the usual that people do "miracles can happen" but fingers are crossed for you. 

The egg share buddy bit, my little madam is a natural conception, but if she is allowed up there then yes please!! she loves having a look on here at my angel and all the other pictures!! Awww!!!

Bag almost sorted out but not til I get my money back!!! Its not £20 either thats why I am so angry! Its far too much to spend on a bag once let alone twice!!    
xxxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi em...

blimey i would of had the test kit out by now...  

My ds was also natural conception from a previous partner though.  it would be a nice idea to put him in.  not sure what its all about though hahaah  now that i cant concieve he is very much seen as a miracle xxxxx

love tara


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

*Ruth & Lee

Good Luck for your appointment

           

Lou
XXX*​


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]Ruth+Lee Goodluck[/fly]

Hope everything goes super duper!! 

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck. Hope all goes well.

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Ruth have said it before but lots of  for tomorrows appt

Tara and Kate i have added your miracles

It was just a section i added because altho we know u r ttc its always good to see that miracles can happen be they natural miracles or ones through treatment

I dont tend to put their names in unless its specifically asked for as some things u do like to keep private 

I just hope that we can continue to add to this list with some  and birth announcements in the very near future  

love to all
happy wednesdays to all

Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Lou - Thankyou hun thats woke me up... 

Kelly - Thanks hun.....Good luck for the scan hun....

Kate - Thanks hun....

Em - Yes please on the egg sharing miracles board hun...Kerecsen is our little miracle so that would be great...Thankyou.....

Well Kerecsen had his 2 year check today...He was fine on everything but she said he still spoke very babyish....Well correct me if I'm wrong but he was only 2 on Friday is he meant to be doing his sats and gcse by 3 or what...   Sorry for the sarcasm....
Yep its the big day of the new clinic tomorrow, the nerves will set in in the morning as I have to have blood tests....Owwwwww I can feel it just thinking of it....
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh just another quick post from me before I retire for the night.. 
My sister went and got her two children their halloween costumes today and she ended up coming to mine with an outfit for Kerecsen to....She got her daughter a cat one...Her son a skeleton one and our DS is going to be a pumpkin.....   He was really impressed.....He did look sweet I will post a pic of him in it......
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwww!! I love those pumpkin suits!!! Cant wait to see a pic of him in it!!! Are they all going a party, or just for dressing up??

Stupid comment by the health visitor if you ask me, but then they always come out with classics!!! Most of them are a bit    anyway!!! He sounds perfect!!!!

Let us know how you got on hun, fingers legs and toes crossed that its all perfect.

Im waiting for a call back from Lister today to see when I go in for a scan!! oooh err! So this is the baseline scan huh. Wow! Cant believe I am at this stage already!!! Not looking forward to the scan with af though. Things we do eh.

Hows everyone??

xxxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

good luck ruth hope all is well at your appointment...

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Quick question girls, did anyone get a really bad cough when on the nasal spray?? I seem to have a "smokers" cough but not had a *** for sooooo long, and its only started since I started sniffing? 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

i went to ds parents evening last night, i'm devastated      

basically i moved him out of his last school cos they are rubbish. at the minute ofsted have gave them 6 months to turn the school around or it gets shut down. even so brandon was always top of the class!!!!!
anyway i moved him to a better school and had our first parents evening there.
i was told brandon is bottom of the class. the teacher has been keeping him in at lunch to finish his work and has warned me that any work brandon doesn't complete at school hes gonna have to bring home to finish.
i had to sit and listen whilst this teacher verbally battered my son. he had nothing at all positive to say.
i tried to tell him that brandons old school was rubbish and he didn't learn half of what he should have at his age hence thats why he's struggling with his work. the teacher just ignored what i said and went on to say hes making brandon sit at the front of the class with him so he can keep his eye on his work.
hes also getting brandon stressed by giving him 5 minute time limits for all his work.
i think i'm gonna have to speak to the head cos i feel like my son isn't getting the help he needs and that he is being targeted by his teacher.
i aint cried this much for ages, am i really a bad mum like the teacher made out?
sorry about this but im really upset and i dont know where else to vent it.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maz thats disgusting, no way should that teacher be doing any of those things, even if your son was as bad as he would like to make out (which he quite clearly isnt if he was top of other classes) To make a child sit at the front of the class and have 5 minute limits on everything is going to make him do even less well. Its victimisation and bullying and he shouldnt be allowed to get away with it.

Has your son said anything to you about it? If I were you I would be straight on the phone to the head teacher and sorting this out, even if Brandon was struggling, the way the teacher is going about it would make it worse. He will never learn if he is forced to stand out like that.

I cant stand teachers like that, think that bullying is ok.

Good luck hun, and let us know how you get on. But he def needs to be spoken to, hopefully the head will help you, if not, then maybe a meeting with the teacher himself.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks kate,
i think brandon was top of the class in his old school because the school was so rubbish and i taught brandon alot of things at home.
brandon hasn't said anything about it, he has mentioned that the work is too hard for him at this school and when i asked him about staying in at lucnch time he got upset and said he didn't tell me cos he was scared i'd tell him off. although the teacher made out it was an everyday occurance brandon has told me that its only once or twice a week.
i think he needs 'special lessons' to bring him up to speed on the things he should but didn't get teached in his old school. the good thing about this school is there is no judgment from the other children, (for example there is a down syndrome little girl in one of the classes she is lovely, she has never been bullied and its as if the kids cant see her disability) so brandon wouldn't get picked on for having 'special lessons'.
i will ring the head in a bit, i just need to calm down a bit first. xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well in that case his teacher should be helping him catch up not bully him for not knowing as much. If they all know how bad his other school was, it shouldnt be a problem.

At least he is happy and maybe the teacher is being a drama queen and making it worse. 

Good luck.
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

ive rang the school, the support teacher is gonna ring me in a bit. hopefully she can spend an hour or two a week going over the things he should have learnt at his old school!
other than that i'll just keep teaching him stuff at home too, ive bought him a diary so everyday after school he can write about his day, that way i can keep an eye on his spellings and see if he gets any quicker with his writing too.

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Just spoken to Lister and am going in for my scan on Friday at 2.30!! Wooohooo!! Also having my hiv done and getting all the paper work out of the way, and paying for tx!! Roll on Friday!!

Maz, glad you spoke to someone, sounds like they might help, but did they say if they would have a word with that horrible teacher

xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

woo hoo roll on friday   kate

i think i will leave the teacher out of it for now, if brandon is being bullied by him he doesnt realise it and by me making a complaint it could make things worse. but if brandon does come home and says something that indicates his teacher is being a total prick i will go up the school and sort it out.
i'm feeling a bit better now  

ooooo kate, the green form   will you have to do that too on friday? any idea what to put? i'm dreading doing mine


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good for you hun, brandon does seem happy enough otherwise he would have told you eh? Glad you feeling better.

The green form, sort of done most of it! Am leaving some though to ask for advice as I dont know what to say! the bit about freezing and stuff, I dont want to freeze yet, but I dont mind the recipient freezing so Im not sure what goes where!!!

ROLL ON FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

endometriosislass said:


> Maz had a laugh at u and brandon this morning Also glad u found out about letter and great news ur accepted,How can both ur cons give clinic mixed infor like that theres such a difference its either one or both tubes or none Goodluck


  you can laugh now lady but you wait till your doin the morning rush with twins 

it was just my old con that wrote down 2 diferent things in 2 different letters to my doc sweetie 

grrrr im so sick of staying in, i dont normally go out anyway but knowing i cant go out makes it worse. i waiting for my parrots new cage to come from ebay,dh will kill me when he sees it  i spent a little bit of money cos i felt down it was only £100


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

yea i dont wanna freeze either kate, i'd rather use fresh eggs each time besides it cheaper to do it again with eggshare then it is to freeze and pay for et.
god, i bet your jumping all around the house aint ya?


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi girls

i have put a poll on the voting thread about stimms dosage and number of eggs. could those of you who have had a tx already please fill it out? 

starting to drive myself   already about this tx

Thanks 

Ritz.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Ritz 
I have put mine on for you hun 
Goodluck hunnie

Love kelly


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hello pepes,

kateag - cor im so excited for you, its all happening isnt it  

Maz1980 - hi yu,, i just read about wahts happening at brandons school.  And it really got to me as my little boy is in year 2 and i can appreciate how you must of felt after parents consultation.  personally i would speak to the teacher and say im not happy with the way hes going about it.  if you and the teacher can compramise on a way forward thats better than going straight to the head.  Brandon is still very young and should find it relativley easy to catch up, but a few extra sessions a week, at school or home tutoring would prob really benefit him.  I would pay a tutor as they have ways of teaching that us parents dont, for example i have no patience    good luck anyway xxxxx

ritz- sorry im just starting out and not avin tx til dec/jan

love tara


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

kelly - how comes ur avin a scan at 8 weeks.  our clinic wana do mine at 6 weeks when it comes to it?

hope all goes well for monday and i cant wait to hear how many uve got  

kateag - if i dont catch up with u soon goodluck for friday and hope its waht the doc wants to see xxx

maz1980 - hope you get sorted with teacher  

love tara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

kate fab news on the baseline scan on friday  
Hopefully u can move onto stimming really soon  

maz really cant believe that teacher  i do hope u can get the situation sorted out with the best outcome for Brandon

kellynot long to go now til ur scan  

i can vision u with twins!! not sure why but there u go!

ruth and lee hope ur appt has gone well today 

tara hope ur doing ok today

louhope ur ok, hows ur neighbour  

nicholahope u get some response to ur poll honey

love to everyone else

Its just occured to me i have been naughty and not arranged the egg share chat for nov

do we want to go for the 1st mon of the month again??

if so i will arrange

Love Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Tara i also thought the same the lady on the phone wen i first booked my appt not sure if she is training or covering in for the normal receptionist but i havent heard of her before and she seemed a little mixed up with dates so maybe thats why wish it was earlier thou as iam itching to see my baby/babies 

Emily Iam happy with the first monday yes whateva date or time ill be there.Thank you ur a star.

Love kelly


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

kelly - strange? still only the weekend to go xx

em - yeh just remind me nearer the time as i forget everything

love tara


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Sure is strange but i keep saying to myself oh well the longer i have to wait the more i will see  counting down the days hours mins and secs  roll on monday

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Morning! Not long to go kelly, I cant wait to hear how many are in there!! I can see you with twin girlies as well!!! 

Cant wait for tomorrow, am a bit nervous as well though, dont like having the scan at the best of times let alone while on af. Oh well, all in a good cause. Do you think I will have my injection training and come away with my stimming drugs?? We have to pay as well tomorrow!

Cant believe how close we are!!

xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Where is everyone??


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

i'm here, just not got much to say!

ermmmmm i think brandon suffers from a form of in-attention adhd. ive sent a letter this morning to his teacher asking him to let me know when brandons struggling with anything so i can teach him at home the fun way. last night he did his homework then i got him to write his 30 min diary (which he did with less spelling mistakes) then i made a co-orinates graph which he did with ease. he enjoyed it so much that he then got his work books out and did them til it was time for bed  
my mum pointed out that as he is so bright it might just be that the work at school is boring him so i need to do work with him myself and see what level he is most comfortable with.

 and i said i aint got much to say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

god, kate your tx has seemed to fly by, not long now, it sooo exciting.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

That could be it hun, if the work he is doing at school is too easy for him he is bound to be bored and make no effort. Maybe the teacher should have a look at the level of work he is doing. Well done you both though for all that homework last night!!

My tx does seem to be speeding up now, although it take 4 months to get here!!! Im so excited!!! (Im trying not to be though in case it doesnt work  )
xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

when i start my tx im gonna be overly positive!
before all my operations and when i was on clomid i refused to get my hopes up 'just in case' but i was still devastated each time. so wether you get your hopes up or not if tx dont work you still get devastated.
so this time i think its best to think positive  

even dh warned me before ops and said "dont get your hopes up just in case"
but now hes all excited and keeps saying "this is gonna work!" lol

be excited hun, worrying about it not working will bring stress and so much negative energy. besides ive got the same good feelings bout your tx as i did for both kellys


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Really? I hope so hun!! I know I should think positive and I do most of the time, but then I think shut up Kate you are setting yourself up for a fall, so then I stop myself!
But there is no point me doing the tx if I just assume it wont work eh?

Ok,         thoughts!!!

Thanks hun!!!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hello everyone...

kelly - your right you will see more at your scan the longer you leave it xxxx

kateag - im like you im reaaly positive about this tx we are going to have but every now and again i try to knock my confidence down just to lessen the blow if it fails.  But it doesnt last long   sonn after im back thinking of baby names  

maz1980 - my son has adhd and opositional defiant disorder.  i knew he had it before he started school so they knew how to handle him with school work etc.  He is truely gifted and finds school work boring as he does it very quick.  His teacher said he could be standing on his head annoying the other kids and still get top marks    adhd kids are over intelligent and hypo too haha just dont have lond attention span which can obstruct their learning if its not tackled.  hes on meds and doing well xx

im getting my df some vitamins, anything is worth a try, anyone recommend any, ive read about proxeed but very expensive?

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, my dh is on Selinium, Vitamin C and Vitamin E. Acupuncturist told us that was more than enough, as proseed or preseed whatever its called is ridiculously expensive!!

Im glad Im not the only one who has to stop myself getting too positive sometimes!!!

I cant believe how quiet it is on here today!!! 

I have just had a massive clear out of loads of junk that my dd and dh like to collect!!! Also re arranged the book shelf and sorted out all the cd's back into their correct cases. Seriously these drugs are making me doolally!!!!! 

Wonder what the stimms will do?!!!!

everyone ok?


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

i don get very positive my df thinks it will work first time and if it doesnt we will jump into planning our wedding cos its very much whichever comes first.  We had to give this a go first cos of the money needed.  im obsessed with lookin at prams when ladies walk past me, if i like it or not  

i shall get those vitamins, do you know how many mg's to take of each?

im always clearing out stuff im quite hyper so i dread to think what i will be like on down regs hahaha  my nurse said when i start injections its guna be like 5 weeks of pmt aaaaahhhhhhhggggg  i hope not  

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

5 weeks What are you going to be on for 5 weeks.??!?!!? 

Will check the vits and get back to you, the vitamin c i know is 1000mg, and she said to get the ones that disolve in a glass of water, the selinium and vitamin e ones are just one a day so whatever they are. 

xxxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

she said down reg 2 weeks n someink 3 weeks to be honest i dont know for sure cos havent got action plan.  She did say that im having it all in injections and mentioned nothing about nasal sprays or the pill.  why does mine sound different


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate - I just wanted to wish you luck for your scan tomorrow
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks hun, how did it go at your appointment

xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]Goodluck with appt Kate[/fly]

Look forward to hearing all about it hun,Hope everything is nice and quiet in there and u are able to start stimms a.s.a.p

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Those who have "been there done that" how long after your baseline scan did you start the stimms?? Cos I am assuming I will start within the next few days, but I could be wrong!!!

xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Kate how long u been downregging for now?


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Kate

When i went for my baseline scan everything was fine and i started stimming there and then hun they give me my first stimming injection,But clinics do use different techniques,Goodluck


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

good luck kate hope you get to start ur injections tomoz..... that seems strange to say to someone but hey we know what comes out of it in the end xxxxx  

love tara


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Kate - Our appointment didn't go too well....At our old clinic we were told we would need IVF but the new clinic has different policies and we are on borderline there so we would need another £850 upfront for ICSI which we just don't have....It has come at a really bad time with Christmas coming up as well as who does have any spare money at this time of year.....We have got until February to try and make the money up as then we wont need more money for DH blood tests again as they last for 12 months.....I'm in a bit better frame of mind today but yesterday I was really low.....But at least they have accepted me for egg share so that was one good thing...
Hope you get to start stimming tomorrow hun...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh Ruth Im sorry hun, am keeping everything crossed for you, its such a shock when it comes to cost, even with egg sharing, ours is £1080 for the icsi and its a scary amount of money.
Good luck hun.

Kelly, I have been d/r since last friday so tomorrow is a week, Im hoping i will start the stimming tomorrow, but am preparing myself for the "lets wait a bit longer" that Im used to!!!

OOoooh im getting butterflies now girls!!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Not sure how long u have to downreg for kate i know it is quite a while to make sure all is quiet down there,but think thats a clinic thing too

Goodluck hunnie
love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

How long were you d/r'ing for before you baseline scan hun?? cos you said you started straight away when you went for your scan? Also, how many injections do you do per day??


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

ruth - sorry to hear you will be needing icsi, its such alot of money, we need icsi too and ours is £1080 like kate's.  it would of been very cheap if we didnt have to have it, but hey atleast yours is cheaper than ours (to look on the bright side).  Its all worth it in the end to get our precious BFP xxxx

kate - fingers crossed hun let us know as soon as you get home xxx

well my ds is off school, another blinkin inset day, it really annoys me that the school are shut more than they are open    oh well neither of us are dressed yet so i cant complain haha

hows everyone today  im feeling rather brudy, as usual, but more so now that i havent got anymore tests to do  

love tara


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya Kate
Just got my notes out,I started downregging on 19/8/06 continued with pill til 23/8/06 then a bleed a week later and then scan and stimming on 4/8/06  which is average with my clinic i do think u downregg for longer then a week If i remeber right its normally abotu 14-17days i did one injection a day.

Ohh look at my tickler at bottom of screen 3DAYS TO GO TIL I SE MY BABY/BABIES!!!!!!! Cant wait sooo excited wont be able to sleep AGAIN on sunday night no matter what my appts are for i can never sleep  

Goodluck
love kelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

ok so i got my notes today!!!!! and surprise surprise they are full of [email protected]/p!!!!!!!!!!!
apparently i suffer from asthma but can control it without medication now! (ive never even been tested for asthma, cos i aint got it!
also i have a family history of epilepsy, dvt, and lots of other things that i dont understand!!!!!!!!!!!
(er no! i dont think so!)
also theres lots of sentences that have been covered over before photo copying them!
also i was told it would take about 8 years to have free ivf hahahaha NOT! in a letter to my doctor it clearly says that "although i have put marie on the waiting list for free ivf, funding will never reach her catorgory so will not be offered!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
there is lots of notes about my first op but hardly any on my second op so i still have no idea what my insides are like now!
the worring thing is it says on my first op report that i have a hydrosphinx on right ft (shouldn't i have been told?), but because theres hardly any notes about 2nd op i dont know if they sorted it!

sorry i'm just so mad, there obv trying to hide something from me. they told me i am suitable to have eggshare with them (yea as if i would!) so thats the only thing thats making me stay positive about still being able to eggshare @ care, obv my insides are ok for that?

sorry no personals i'm just soooo mad at the minute


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

maz1980= sorry but i wouldnt accept that letter.  you need to have faith in your clinic otherwise you will be doubting everything they do or say and that will just stress you out.  I would ring them up and ask what the disrepancies are about.  Is there another clinic near you that you might consider changing too?

love tara


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

they aint the notes from care sweetie, ive got every confidence in that clinic.
they are the notes from my old hospital that have been treating me for 5-6 years, i always knew something wasn't right with my old hospital and they are obv keeping something from me. theres no way i would have any more tx there thats why i have got in touch with care instead.

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi All

Bit of an update on my really but Im sure the ticker below gives it away.....we had a 7 week scan yesterday and we got 2 heartbeats. we are very excited (and scared!!!)
Both bubbas are 8mm long - how sweet. I have midwife booking in next thrsday.

Sorry I just havent been on for days, just get so tired and trying to keep on top of housework etc is a nightmare. Feeling pretty good really though would never think I got two in there as feel much better than when i was preg with my son - mind you was over 12 years ago! apart from spots! any ideas on what to put on them? HELP!

Maz - are you sure you got sent the right notes?? Hope you get it sorted!

Kelly - endo - HIYA! hows it going? was i was having another scan monday they are cool! bet your so excited! Im going to ask for a 9 week scan to make sure placenta taken over and i can stop the cyclogest - if need be I'll pay for one.

Kate - i reckon you'll be coming home today with your stimming drugs. I started stimming the day of my baseline and i was at the lister. prob a bit late but GOOD LUCK for today!

Ruth - sorry to hear you got the extra cost of icsi. if it increases you chances then it has to be worth it.

Emily - hi hope you ok - can you update the list with my double trouble news please hun.

Hope i havent missed everyone.  Goodluck to all of you wherever you are in your tx.

OOh has anyone heard from Kellyd? Hope shes doing ok.

Love Nic x


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

maz1980- thank god it aint your new clinic (sorry i got that wrong) i still think you should ring up your old hospital and see whats what.  good job you aint gion there now

nicwim- omg congrats     it must of been really exciting at your first scan.  would of loved to had seen your faces when they said two heartbeats  

love tara


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

feeling a bit down today  waiting to start down-reg and it feels like i've been waiting ages and just want to get going. i'm so impatient  been a bit tearful too as i've had 2 friends tell me they are pg last week and finding it hard to come to terms with - one of them has a 4 month old baby and her new baby is due 15 days after dd first birthday! it all feels a bit much 

ritz.


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

ritz, oh hunny i agree its hard when you find out people are pregnant and you want to be happy for them and put a smile on your face but deep down you just want to scream 'its so unfair'.  everywhere i go recently theirs pregnant women, babies, every other advert is to do with babies.  Whenever i make a pact to myself that im not guna think about babies today, a programme comes on about pregnancy or something  

12 days isnt long hunny and the ball will start rolling.  i dont start till about boxing day to down reg as theres not enough weeks before xmas to fit me in.  i was devasted as i was sure i could do it before xmas. so i know how your feeling to wait, and im also impatient  

love tara


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Tara - Hiya hun....We have to pay another £850 on top of the £500 we already have to pay so it will be about £1300 not including HFEA fee....It was just a bit downheartening when we thought it was going to be one thing and then it was another but hey ho we will get there in the end.....

Nic - Thats great news hun...Twinnies....Im pleased for you hun..x

Kelly - Not long to go hun...Im excited to hear how many are in there...

Ritz - Hope that your feeling better hun...

Maz - Sorry about your notes hun but at least you dont have to deal with them now....Good luck with CARE...

Lou - Hope that you are well hun...x


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi dolphin - i still av to pay all that hunny dont think ive got away with it   its 1080 for icsi 190 initial consultation 130 sperm analysis and 103 hfea fee.  not to mention the travel costs, time off work, etc.  Its mad isnt it, no wonder loads of people are complaining about the nhs.  i think no matter what the situation everyone should geta go on nhs.  i keep hoping that on the day df sperm will be ok for ivf without icsi.  Ive heard thats been done before.

love tara


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

How r we all

Sorry i didnt post to you all yesterday but been a bit poorly, was reading tho promise 

Few personals......

Nic thats fabby news soooo pleased for u was wondering how u were doing honey
Do u have an EDD for me hun??

Ruth sorry to read about ur appt is there any way that ur dh could perhaps retest not really helpful i know as u would still need the money just in case
thinking of u {{{{{{huge hugs}}}}}}}

I have encountered one clinic we needed icsi and one we could do ivf its soooo frustrating

Lou my sweet how r u darling, ur a bit quiet!!

Nichola so sorry to read ur feeling down  its so hard when we hear our friends are pg and we are still waiting for our dream thinking of u honey, Nov will soon be here darlin

Kate so hoping u have good news from the clinic darling

Tara, hope u are doing ok babe, hows the day been with ur ds off school

Kelly only 3 days to go honey woohooo!!
what time is ur scan (just so i dont spend the day sitting here checking for ur news lmao)

Maz what a palava with u and ur notes honey hope its soon sorted and u can get started

Kellyd i think ur still on holibobs, hope the weathers been ok up in cornwall
am sure kellyd was going for 2 weeks so hope to hear her news soon!!

to anyone i have missed big hugs to u all

Love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004 

Shazia  ES/IVF  15/02      

kellydallard  Sept     ITS TWINS!!!!     

kateag  Oct 2002 

ladytara  

 Dolphin01  2004 

Janey02 Natural whilst awaiting ES  22/09/06   

Gorgelocks ES/IVF  EDD 28/11/06      

 Ladymoonlight Natural  EDD 08/12/06   

Fuzzier    EDD 25/01/07   

Tweetie    EDD 15/02/07    

Panda    Twins!!     

Topcat IVF      

NICWIM IVF sept    TWINS!!!     

Endometriosislass sept  1st scan 23/10  EDD 03/06/07   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Kateag (Lister) Stims 20/10 scan 24/10     

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Alexia (lister) D/R 22/10     

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Maz1980 ([email protected]) 1st appt for ES 02/10    

lounea ES/IVF August (awaiting update)     

Nicky1 1st ES/ICSI Awaiting matching    

seabreeze 1st ES Initial consultation 21st Sept    

CJ ICSI/ES awaiting a match  for Dec     

ritzisowner (LWC, Cardiff) ES/IVF D/R 02/11     

Dolphin01 ES/IVF changing clinic appt at new clinic 18/10  

Lady Tara ES/IVF 1st appt 03/10 starting E/S in Jan       

Fin ES D/R 24/10 EC 20/11     

Egg share inbetweenies​
@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF Jan 06  Awaiting follow up/update 

Pickle_99_uk (cromwell, Darlington) 1st ES/ICSI March  2nd ES/ICSI June   Taking time out until easter 2007   

ClareyRose 1st ES/IVF Mar/Apr awaiting further update   

flo-jo 1st ES Feb/Mar.... OHSS FET May awaiting update   

nedwards ES/IVF April   awaiting follow up/update 

 xxxxMissNawtyxxxx ES/IVF Apr   

Lou_F ES/ICSI Mar/Apr...... Embie didnt divide  

Babywish ES/ICSI May   Follow up appt 15/06 awaiting update 

sweet_kitty ES/ICSI may   

Tazza ES/ICSI taking time out  

Kamac80 Looking into eggshare  

FluffyHelen9999 (Lister) Taking time out, tubes removed 04/09 planning FET after recovery  

sos ES/IVF April awaiting update 

kia ES/IVF August   

Feistyblue (Lister) ES/ICSI Sept   

Mrs_H (SEFC) ES/IVF Sept  taking time out with DH  

Aweeze ES/IVF Aug   awaiting recurrent m/c tests 

Mrs Redcap (cromwell, Darlington) ES/IVF aug/sep  hoping for a miracle in 2007   

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me an IM

Emxx*


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya sorry to hear ur not feeling too good emily hope ur feeling better soon 

The days are flying by  3more days yea that right Em  My scan was at 9am but clinic called this mornig to say a procedure has came in that needs done first thing in the morning she put my scan back half an hour which isnt bad so will just have coffee at train station to kill that extra half an hour  so i will be home for about 1-2ish 

Wish this weekend away for me girls

Love kelly


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello

Ruth & Em - Thank you both for thinking of me   

I had my counselling session yesterday and I think it may have helped. I don't feel quite so bleak about things today and have started to see a way forward. I also received a copy of the letter that the clinic has sent to my GP about doing the blood tests. I have to ring the GP on monday to see if she'll do them  . I still don't know what I'm going to do regarding future tx as there are still alot of questions to be answered and I don't feel that I can make a decision until I know more. So whether I do another egg share or full IVF cycle either here or abroad I still feel is very much up in the air at the moment. With that in mind, I probably won't be posting here much for a while however I will still be keeping an eye on everyone's journeys.  

Ruth - I will always be here for you hunny and hope that we can meet up soon and of course I will be catching you in chat  

Em - I hope you're feeling better today  

Kelly (Endo) - lots of     for your scan and catch you in the quiz ya nutter  

Nic - wonderful news hunni - look after those precious twinnies  

Ritz - DR will come round soon enough hun - lots of love and luck with it all  

Kate - good luck with stimming as soon as you get the go ahead  

Maz - Hope you get it all sorted with those blasted notes and can get going soon hun  

Tara - Roll on xmas so that you can get the ball rolling too hun  

Kelly D - for when you get back from your Jollies - lots of love and hope things are going well with the pg sweetie. 

Catch you all from time to time....

Love, luck and babydust to you all.

Lou
XXX


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi all, well im just about to put ds to bed and it couldnt come sooner   my sil and niece came round and just left and hes hyped up a gooden and there was far to much running around and shouting for my liking.    soon it will be peace and quiet  

kate are you there hunny, whats happening ....

love tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hello girlies!!! Guess what! Im stimming!!!!      

Had my scan and all is quiet on the western front!! Had a bit of a shock though, I have polycystic ovaries?? (well, the appearance of, as I have no other symptoms whatsoever so its all internal and wouldnt have known had I not had a scan) 

Anyway, they said nothing to worry about just need to keep an eye on how fast I produce follies! 

Had my lesson on how to mix up the injections and how to do them, think i have the hang of it! dh said he will happily mix if I inject!! (wimp!)

Am back for another scan on wednesday, and then one on friday, and then all going well its the week after for me!!!! Really cant believe how quick its all happening now!! 

Lou, sorry to hear you arent feeling that positive at the mo hun, and totally understand how taking time off from here will be needed, going to miss you though. x

Ruth, try not to worry too much hun, a lot can happen in a few months and you may get told you dont need icsi at all, if you are borderline already, maybe a serious health kick can move you off the icsi? (sorry if useless help)

Em, hope you feeling better hun, good to have you back!! Please can you move me to the stimming bit now!!!  (still on my own!?)

Kelly E, I CANNOT wait until monday to hear how many you got in there! I am so excited its silly!!! 

Nic, YAY!!!!! 2 bubbas!!!! Well done you!!!!!! Want to hear all the updates as soon as you get them!!!!

Ritz, dont worry hun, the time will fly by and before you know it you will be d/r'ing. Sending hugs cos I know how annoying it is.

Maz, cant believe the problems your old clinic are causing you, I cant believe how a letter can be so hard to write and explain it all properly. Idiots. Hope you get it sorted soon hun. Hows Brandon today??

Tara, sorry to keep you waiting hun! Im here!! 

Kelly D, come on we missing you!!

Alexia, how you feeling hun Not long to go now, bet you cannot wait for sunday!!!! Bout time too!!

I think I got everyone!!! I am so excited though so sorry if I missed anyone!!!!

Hope you all ok!!!

WOOOOHOOOOO!!!
xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Just a quick one from me

Kate fabby news that ur now stimming
Have moved u up to the stimming section  

Wishing u lots of follie growing vibes

Love Emxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello all,

I am so glad to be back.Dont get me wrong I have had a lovely holiday but I was really homesick for some reason!!!! As well as feeling sick every single morning till atleast 12 and then craving bacon !!!!

Hope all you other lovlies are ok,there is so much to catch up on  Missed you all ssssoooooo much,will catch up soon  

Kelz-loads of luck for monday hunny    

Vicky-I am so sorry it was a bfn for you sweetie,so sad!!!  

Its my scan on Monday and I am so nervous,really hoping everything will be ok,then we can tell Oli he is going to be a big brother,cant wait!!!

Catch you all later

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome Home KellyD


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]Welcome back+Goodluck[/fly]

Hiya kelly 
Glad to have u back home with us all hun u been a miss And i wud like to wish u lots of Goodluck for tomorrow for ur scan ho are you? Iam very excited about mine,We will both both posting Fab news for everyone tomorrow,Look forward to hearing how u got on and how many are in there 

Love kelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

hiya girls,
i know ive done alot of moaning lately so ive had a proper read through posts from the last few days,

Ruth, sweetie, i know that icsi costs more but at least you know the eggs will deffo fertilize hun 
Kelly, woo hoo, scan tommorrow. good luck, i really hope its double trouble babe  
Nic, great news, bet your over the moon. you deserve it hun  

Tara, how are you doing sweetie, hope everything is ok with you 
Lou, glad the counciling helped hun, you know where we are if you need us 
Kate, woo hoo stimming hey, nearly there hun.   thanks for asking about Brandon, he's doing ok 

Em, hope you are doing ok too babe you little princess 
Kelly D, welcome back, we've all really missed ya.  good luck in your scan tomorrow too 

sorry if ive missed anyone, loves yas alls, maz xxx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

hi all

to both kelly's - good luck with your scans today hope all goes well xxx

love tara


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2003)

GOOD LUCK KELLY & KELLY D With your scans tomorrow  

Can I ask everyone, once you were matched how long did it take you to start TX?
I was told we would plan for EC in early Jan so when would I start d/r, I also have to get my cycle in line with my recipient or they other way round  so when should I know what I'm doing or hear from the clinic do you think? 
I just don't want to ring the clinic as they did say they would ring me but it's been a couple of wks now since I had to ring them and then I found out I'd been matched so they aren't very reliable about calling me.

Thanks for any relplies Girls 

CJ xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies, sorry i've not been on for ages

Kellyd - how was your trip to Cornwall? whereabouts in Cornwall did you go? i live in Penzance so if you'd come this way you should've given me a shout and you could have popped round for a coffee. hope you had a lovely relaxing time whilst you were here. Good luck with your scan tomorrow hunni

Kelly (endo) - good luck with your scan tomorrow hunni. Its a very exciting stuff. Wonder if either of you two kelly's are going to be announcing twins

Kate - good luck with stimmin hunni

Nic - congrats on the news of twins hun

Lou - glad the councilling session helped hunni. take care of yourself

Emily - hi hunni. how are you? i hope that your well

Vicki - so sorry it was a bfn hunni

Cj - I think its pretty quick between being matched and starting tx. I was matched but had to have an op before i could start otherwise i could have started next af

Love to anyone i've missed and good luck with your tx's whatever stage your at.

Woke up Thursday morning in the wee hours by a huge pain at the bottom of my tummy, rolled over and went back to sleep only to be woken by another one again i shrugged it off and went back to sleep then i was woken by a third one. This time i decided to get up and time them and they were irregular between 18 and 28 minutes apart and went off after three hours so no further action was taken.(3rd time in 2 weeks this has happened) Have since been ordered by my midwife that if they start to come 20 mins apart i have to go in to be checked out. Apart from this things have been pretty uneventful really. just as you stop worrying about one thing something else comes along for you to worry about, i have this feeling that once bubs has arrived the worrying still wont stop.

Kay


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls! 

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck for the scans tomorrow!! Cant wait to hear from both the Kellys!

also, Alexia, YAY!!! D/r at last hun!!!

Have now had 2 jabs, and got another one in a few hours but been getting some aches and pains in my belly already. Is this normal?! 
Am drinking the 2l of water as well, and on the way to Pagham yesterday had to do an emergency stop in sainsburys as my bladder was about to burst!! Is there anything else I should be doing while Im stimming Im gonna do a search now, but if anyone is online and could tell me that would be great.
Thanks girlies. 

xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Emma
Can u please put me down under the d/regg section. I started today...yippeeee!

Thanks    
xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Evening ladies

Hope that u have all had a lovely weekend

KellyD and Kelly endo

wishing u both lots of  vibes for ur 1st scans tomorrow
cant wait to hear ur news!!
Have blown u both extra good luck bubbles late last night

Kay lovely to see u pop by lovely bump piccie 
how r u keeping darlin
I am not too bad thanks for asking 

Alexia  with the down regging darlin
have moved u up the page 

Lou i understand the need to take a break but just wanted to say i will miss u!!

CJ i cant answer ur question.... but if ur in doubt then do ring!!
hope u and the boys are well

Nichola hope ur feeling little better today sweetie

kate way to go with the stims, not long til ur scan 
apart from water i think they advise to drink 1ltr of milk a day and also extra protein, chicken i hear is especially good (if ur not a vegetarian) sorry if u r

ruth hope that u and lee and kerescen are all well

Nic hope that ur doing well and not overly tired hun
when is ur next scan

I have just posted the details of the next egg share chat which is mon 6th Nov at 8pm in the garden

Love to u all
Emxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hiya ladies

KellyD - Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun...

Kelly - Good luck for your scan tomorrow to hun...

Maz - I know icsi is good but it was just a shock cause dont have that sort of cash at the minute, but we will get there...Thanks...

Lou - Hope you are keeping well hun....

Em - We are not bad thankyou hun...Hope you are well...

Kate - Hope your feeling ok with the stimms hun...

Good luck to anyone Ive missed...
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone

Soooo pleased to come on and tell u all we seen our little punkin on screen infront of us heart beating and flickering away!Was an absultly amzing feeling ,Now that i sit here knowing that little heart is ticking away its totally unbelieveable.Today iam 7w5d but they have moved my date forward to 8weeks and 1day today.And yep only one little baba in there We are over the moon!!  

Love kelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

like i said on the other thread i am sooooo happy for you hun.
it's an amazing scan pic. i still think you need to change you user name to yummy mummy


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Kelly

Fantastic news honey

Lovely scan pic of pumpkin!!

Do u go to the local hospital now hun for ur care

  

Love Emxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Well I am chuffed to bits to tell you all our news

[fly]   ITS TWINS  [/fly]

We had to wait an hour to be seen for our scan cos they were running late but boy was it worth it.Still totally gobsmacked but so so happy  

As soon as she started the scan the lady just smiled at me and said "well there THEY are"  Two little hearts ticking away nicely!! Still in shock

Thankyou all so much for all your support. My only wish now is that each and every single one of you lovlies gets your dream very very soon  

Kay-we went to St Austell,I should have said,would have been lovely to have met you.Nice bump pic by the way!!!!

Kelz(endo)-so happy for you chick,did you cry??we did!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Kelly just nipped on to say a huge congrats wow twinnies how exciting for u all.
enjoy your pg
lol
lou xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya KellyD

OMG i am crying for u now too

I am so pleased but not suprised!!

wow double trouble babe

What an inspiration u r even tho u were naughty and tested very early!!

Oli is gonna be a big brother x 2 yay!!

fantastic

Love Emxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

kelly d thats amazing news babe, oooooooo its so exciting. i bet oliver is soooo excited isn't he?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Kelly d that is fantastic news hun!! twins!! and Kelly endo I agree, you should change your user name now!!! Well done both of you!!

Feel like I shouldnt really interupt the post but been having pains in my stomach like af pains, so called lister to ask if that was normal and been called in a day early to be scanned, so going tomorrow at 9am instead of wednesday. Did anyone get these types of pains when they were stimming?? Im praying that nothing is wrong so that the tx is delayed.

xxxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Kelly (endo) congrats hunni, its fab seeing it on the scan isn't it.  

Kellyd - double congrats for you hunni. you deserve it, kinda makes up for the last cycle for you (don't ya think) i am sooooooooo happy for you. You weren't all that far from me then about 40 - 45 minutes by car, next time you come down this way we'll defo have to try and meet up.     

Thanks for the comments re the bump, i think it looks huge both in the piccie and in the flesh. 

Kay


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

I just come on to say to both Kelly's....

                                    CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH...

Its fantastic news....I am so pleased for you both.....
I knew one of you would have twinnies....I just had a feeling..  
Good luck to you both
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh and I just wanted to say Good luck Kate for tomorrow morning with your scan.....
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Fab news on the scans i know i have already posted, but its fab news cant believe we now have 3 sets of twinnies due from this thread

Panda, Nic and Kelly and lots of singletons too makes me sooo happy 

I truly hope that many more are going to follow both in the remainder of the year and in 2007 and i will be here with u thru the highs and lows  (hopefully)

Feeling a bit soppy this afternoon lol sorry

Moving on...........

Kate honey of course u should interrupt my sweet
I cant help with ur question, but from when i moderated another board i came across a fair few ladies who had this

Wishing u lots of luck for ur scan tomorrow darling 

Grow follies Grow!!!!

Kay lovely bump piccie honey (cant remember if i have said it earlier lol)

I think i had better go or else u will all think i will have been on the drink!!

i swear i havent

Love Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks girls

Kellyd well done hunnie so pleasd for u.I was a bundle of nerve waiting to be scanned as u prob know as soon as he scanned me and says its good news i just sank into that bed with relief thats all i wanted him to tell me quick was they had heart beat and omg wen he played it on screen the noise was just soooo amazing never felt anything like it,I didnt cry i was just soooo happy cudnt stop shaking my heart was beating away.He did say oh we have sumthing else there but didnt say what and dont no why i didnt ask lol jst think it was the thought of hearing my babies heartbeat ticking away.He has told me to expect sum spotting maybe it was the other embryo? Least i wont panic if i see spotting phewww  My wish now to is for each and everyone of u out there waiting for ur dream to come to for it to come true in 2007,I have now been discharged from my clinic in darlington aww i will miss them to my nhs clinic under my nhs consultatn who is a truely amazing man he does the ivf himself for nhs done and does all the laps u name it he does it kind of a hero  so iam out of safe hands and str8 into others  Wow cant believe iam now in the 8week mark only 3w6d for my 12week scan   hey that sounds fab not long to see them again iam just being gready now.

Goodluck to EVERYONE out there may all ur wishes come true.NEVER GIVE UP!

Love kelly


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

cant stop but thats great about the babies both kellys haha

speak soon tara


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Im so pleased for you!! Kelly you confusing me now though with a new pic!!! Keep looking for the big fat positive one, it is a lovely pic though so confuse away!!!

Em, bless you you do sound emotional! Are you ok?? You better be around all next year, wouldnt want anyone else moderating! (see you starting me off now! there are too many female hormones round here!!)

Am having a roast chicken tonight for my protein, and already half a pint of milk (hate the stuff so doing it in stages!) and got half a litre of water to go. Also got some decaf tea bags today, just in case. Been having a really bad day today, am certain its not going to work. Thats not going to help me is it... need to get back to being positive....

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

kate  
                                                                

and em  
                               

love maz xxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Forgot to add before
Maz i wud love to change name cos its fab name u picked but then ppl wudnt know who i was lol and wud be saying hi iam endometriosislass lol  but on my msn i put my name to Yummy Mummy  had to have it sumwhere cos i love it.

Love kelz


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well how could I resit dropping back in here to say huge 
[fly]CONGRATULATIONS![/fly]
to *both the Kellys*.

I had a feeling there would be at least one set of twinnies but I must admit I thought it was gonna be the other way around!!!   Sooooo happy for both of you 

Oli get's to be a big bro - twice over!!! 

<Make's personal note to change name to KELLY if I try again!  >

Lou
XX


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Quick Hi to everyone!

Just wanted to say BIG CONGRATS to Kelly (endo) and double twinny CONGRATS to
Kelly D (aarrrggh are you as scared as I am??)
so pleased for you both as I know exactly how you are both feeling!

Nic


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya

Of course i will be around next year!!

thanks for ur hugs

I am ok honest

Bit emotional as Bouncer is 5 tomorrow and shes kind of my baby
We got her when my endo was diagnosed and told we would never conceive

and still waiting for af!!

Kellys and Nic do u have an EDD yet??

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Aawww looking forward to seeing ur updated pic of bouncer emily.Ohhh wheres ur af hey iam rooting big time for u hun u will be on cd 52 now are you? WOW hope u got good news for us i pray for u hun. 

My EDD is - 3rd June 07

Thanks
love kelly


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

i'll put that date on my calendar yummy mummy   
kelly d what about your date scrummy mummy?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

My god, June seems like ages away! I know it isnt but feels like we only just had one!!

xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Em -  my edd is 7 June at the moment..... dont think I'll be lasting out that long though. They dont let you go past 37 weeks with twins in my area, I been told.

you lot will think I'm a right wimp but I got my midwife booking in tomorrow and my first question for her is can i have a caesarian.  The doctor told me last week in our area we can elect for one if we have twins. 

gosh i am getting so tired - and thats making me moody, i am napping but when i wake up i am sooooo miserable.

Hope you are all ok.

Nic


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all

Huge thankyou for all your lovely messages!!!!   

I am sssoooo blummin tired its untrue and I feel like barfing every five seconds   worth it though.

My edd is 4th June 2007 but they said it will most probabilly be around 4 weeks earlier  
We told Oli yesterday and he is really excited,said he is gonna help with feeding and everything.

Sorry I cant stay on long I have got brain ache-still in shock too I think!!! (I know my mum is)

Nic-Oh yeah I am bricking it!!!! So we are in it together,have you joined the 1st tri board yet?? see ya there soon

Kate-loads and loads of luck for your scan tomorrow hunny,pls keep up all posted,thinking of you loads        I got quite alot of cramping during the end of stimms so pls try not to worry too much petal!!   

Kelz-Yummy mummy !!    so chuffed for you chuck. When they were scanning me they said there was lots of fluid in my ovaries as a result of the IVF and that I might feel abit uncomftable and bloated,no really !!!!! Hope your feeling ok babe!!


Right apologies for anyone I have missed!! Love ya all to bits

Kelly x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Its so lovely to hear everyone talking about bumps and due dates!! Really pleased for you all!!! 

Got absolutley nothing to say, just wanted to say how pleased I am!!!

Wish that everyone on this board could have the same. xxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kate - they will!!!!!    

Kelly d - I was told I'd probably be done by 37 weeks - you going for a csection? i blumming am. Yes at least we got our big boys to help us! havent joined the 1st tri board yet, i looked and it confused me (preg brain!) my fluid gone right down by my ovaries still big, they hurt a good un yesterday. ok today though.  

right i think dinner needs looking at.

Nic


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Girls !! 

Oh it's been such a long time since i posted last forgive me i think i've been licking my wonds quite a bit and sadly it's not only the negitive i need to get over but the treatment i recieved at egg collection this has sadly left more of a long lasting effect on me & i fear i may never be able to have ec again ... In saying that i have 3 wonderful frosties   that i will be hoping to use in the next few weeks ! 
As always AF is late for me so any day now i am on CD32 just hoping it won't be long as i really want to start, 

I have been trying to catch up on you on wow you have been busy glad to hear all 3 scans went well i bet it was a shock to Kelly & Nic two wonderful heartbeats ! and well done kelly endo so pleased your scan went well, 

IVF is full a massive rollercoaster ride but the bit thats more scary is the twist & turns you didnt see coming, 
my thoughts & feelings are with you all 
Sara xxxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi ladies,

I'm wondering if I can join you? I'm new to Egg Share. I had a failed cycle of ICSI in April/May, and hubby and I were devastated.  When we were put on the waiting list for fertility tx 2 1/2 yrs ago I was told that if we were not accepted then I would be able to ES, however when I had my cycle and it failed I saw another doctor to my usual and he said no straight out because of my history of Endo, anyway I fought  and fought  and today I've had a phone call to say that they spoke about my case at their monthly board meeting, and that I've been approved!!!  

Both hubby and I are over the moon, we've had a real hard few months, and this just seems to have lifted us, to think we've been given another chance!

So now I wait to hear from the ES nurse at the hospital(hopefully next week) and go from there. Just a quick Q's. How long is it roughly from when you've been approved to when they match you?   I know that I've got to have blood tests etc, but I would like to have a time frame in my head. Crazy I know! 

Sorry for rambling on, I look forward to getting to know you all,
Lots of love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Rhonda

welcome to the egg share chat thread

We are a lovely bunch of ladies, and the girls will probably be able to help more with time frames.

It seems to be a bit of a lucky thread just at the moment so ur joining us at the right time 

I am sorry to read of ur BFN earlier in the year, i do remember u from miracles thread on cycle buddies me thinks

Hope that ur treatment goes smoothly
lots of luck with ur nurse appt next week honey

best wishes
Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Sara-So glad o hear ur going again hun,And i hope with all my heart ur 3 preicous snow babies bring u ur dream hunnie,I dont blame u for being scared and trumatized by ur egg colection,Aaaaw hugz.  Goodluck keep us upated chik.

Rhonda Welcome hunnie,I agree with emily u have both joined us at the right time while all the goodluck has set in.Soooo pleased to hear u were accepted onto the eg sharing scheme hun,I too have endo.Going by my egg sharing cycle at cromwell,darlington,From me being accepted i was matched within 2weeks,well thats from my iital consultation,Hope u hear from them very soon and i wish u all the very best for ur cycle hun lets hope this is the once for u rhonda, 

Keep us updated girlies.
Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Sara, good to see you back hun   Fingers crossed for those little frosties and that the old witch shows up soon. 

Rhonda welcome to the madhouse!! I think it depends on what clinic you are at for time scales, as I am at Lister and they require 2 HIV tests 3 months apart, which is what held us up quite a bit, but there are some that only require 1. 
Just to give you a quick idea, we had our first consultation in June, had all bloods done by July, then it was a case of waiting, started the pill at the end of September for 2 weeks, then the d/r for a week, then the day my 2nd HIV was due (20th Oct) I started stimming. Had my 1st scan, and 2nd is due on Friday. So once you actually get started its all really quick, but the bloods do take forever.

If I were you I would try and get some of the bloods done at your GP as it will speed things up, some girls on here will be able to tell you what ones to ask for.

There! Have rambled on loads!!! Good luck and looking forward to getting to know you.

Well I had a lovely evening, took DD to my Mums, came home and dinner was ready for me, watched loads of rubbish telly, went to bed and woke up at 10am!!! Madness! 
Hope everyone is ok.
xxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Rhonda

Welcome to the egg sharers thread!!

So happy u got accepted to egg share, it must have been devastating to have your bfn.

I am at Lister in London.  I had all my bloods done in July and took all results to my 1st consultation on 31 Aug.  I was accepted within a couple of weeks(they can only match you once they have your results). I started the pill on 18 Sept, started d/r 22 Oct and will start stimming on 27 Oct.

hope this helps
Just holla if you need more q's answering...the girls here are excellent!!!
Alexia
x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi-ya,

Thanks so much ladies,Em, Kelly, Kateag and Alexia I must say feeling at home already!!  Just eager to speak to the nurse next week, want to know exactly whats what!! At the same time don't want to wish the week away as I'm on half-term and am enjoying a well rested week off! It's just been go! Go! GO!  recently, I'm shattered!!

Love to you all. Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Rhonda glad to know ur feeling at home here

KellyD, Kelly and Nic hope ur alll blooming 

Lou hope ur ok
lovely to chat the other evening

Kate follies are sounding good not long til ur next action scan 

Alexia, way to go with af now i just need mine!
 for ur scan on friday

Vicki hope ur follow up appt goes well hun

Maz hope that ur well hows the school hols

Tara hope that ur doing ok u have been a bit quiet hope the school hols are going ok

Well my news is gp sent me a letter only i had appt this morning

Still no Af
did a test last night and was bfn as i expected it to be

anyway basically the letter says that i have to go for fsh and lh i pointed out about my cycle, he said it doesnt matter i am concerned about having a high result altho he says he will put a covering note and then when af graces me with her presence i will repeat the tests again

the other news is that i may have tx sooner but may mean changing clinics which i have mixed feelings a bout

Love to anyone i missed

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Em hun, im really sorry that it was neg again, but good news that you can start tx again soon, if thats what you decide you want. Sending you massive  

Alexia, so excited at meeting up hun!!! Strangly nervous at the same time though, how stooopid is that! T & T can have a chat while we have our lovely scans and blood tests!!

Been getting more and more bloated so am keeping everything crossed that means the follies are growing well!! 

Rhonda, everyone on here is lovely and you will feel like you have always been here!

Kelly Kelly and Nic, hows the bumps coming along

Maz and Tara where have you been??!! Half term going well!!!?? My DD is hating being off nursery but its nice to have her home and all to myself now. 

Off to be naughty and have some popcorn and waiting for the second half of bon voyage! Spooky!!!
xxxx (pop corn is ok isnt it)


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

welcome rhonda 

have been reading the thread but not a lot for me to say at the mo....can't wait till i start down-reg next week! i'm away this weekend so i figure it will go ultra quick then wednesday will be here before i know it 

so pleased the thread has had a lot of good news lately - hoping i too can jump on the BFP bandwagon 

ritz.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Me too please, and everyone else on the BFP bandwagon! 

Have finished my drugs for today, last sniff and done injection, so am off to bed in a mo. Dh is watching some strange programme called thief on Sky 2, so I was hoping for a chat but no one on here!! Where are you all!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kate

I am here honey

My dh had this programme on tonight was a bit weird then he went to bed!

its been a bit quiet on here hasnt it this week

hows ur DD hun hope ur enjoying spending time with her this week

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Aw sorry Em! I didnt realise and went to bed!! 

Strange programme they were watching eh! How they get into rubbish like that I dont know! 

DD is fine thank you! I love having her home! We stay in our pj's as long as possible, and have girly days! Love it!! She is back to nursery on Tuesday, and its gone so quick! 

It has been so quiet on here lately, with Vicky missing, the Kelly's gone to other boards as well, its all   quiet!! Come on girlies, get posting and having a chat!

How you feeling today Em hun?? Hope things are getting better

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

im still here,

still waiting for a new appointment so aint really got much to say about that at the min. ive had a mixed emotions kinda week, i went to the area i used to live to see some mates, 2 of my mates have really [email protected]%sed me off, another one is suffering from manic depression and it hurts me to leave her.

my lil sis is having probs with boyf and it all kicked off last night too much to type but heres some keywords drunk, driving, threatened, punched, smashed, tears.

but other than that its nice having brandon at home during the hols, we dont get up till 9;30ish and dont get dressed til late. at the min he's snuggled up in my bed watching me type lol.

im normally signed in on msn if im not on here so if any of you are board n wanna chat just add me to your contacts (and send me a msg to let me know who you are  )

im gonna go and do more lazy things   take care, love maz xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello girlies - I have news!   (yes that is a smile you see on my face!) 

The GP said yes and I'm booked in for the blood tests on Monday. 

The practice secretary said there's a BUT tho and I thought - Oh No they're only gonna do some of them! But she said - you gotta run them up to the path lab yourself (the APA has to be processed within 1 hour) - of course it's no problem - I just wanna get them done and see if it gives me some answers!!!!! So, I'm booked in for Monday morning!!!!! 

Course, then I had to check with the clinic that it wasn't too soon after the m/c as my nurse said I had to wait 6 weeks and it's 5 since the scan and 4 since the actual bleeding started. The doc at the clinic said that would be fine.

Finally, a proper step in the right direction  

Hope you're not all missing me too much   I might be back properly soon  

Love to you all  

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning girls!!

well ok almost afternoon!!

Lou thats absolutely fabulous news so pleased that ur moving a step in the right direction

Kate hope ur doing ok today hun, no worries about missing me last night hun
 for lots of lovely juicy follies tomorrow   

Alexia wishing u masses and masses of  for ur baseline scan tomorrow hope u can start stimming tomorrow, r u doing the injections tomorrow or r u being brave and letting dh do them??

Rhonda hope that ur doing ok

Maz, lovely having lots of duvet time hehe
have to say i am too, altho in fairness i didnt get to sleep properly til about 7am with one thing and another

Enjoy the rest of the week 
Hope ur appt comes thru soon

Ruth hope ur well

Tara hope ur doing ok

Vicki how was ur appt yesterday

right i had better go gotta do last nights dishes
and go for blood tests but thought may wait for dh to come home in case he wants to go out this afternoon why go out twice when once will do 

love to all i havent mentioned

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Lou thats brililant news!! Looking forward to having you back properly!!

Em, you sound a bit busy hun! Hope you have a good day!

We just been to blockbusters and got sleeping beauty and the wild out to watch as its so windy and horrible out there!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kate

Enjoy your movies!!

Dishes are done  
washing on line  
dryer has finished
hoovering done  

Still in pjs   

DH is at work til 6pm fab.... going out for bloods about 3
picking something up for dinner from M&S yummy  

and pop to try and get dh another birthday pressie

then i can come home and cook it!!

then the evening i will spend reading my book
mmm cant wait!!

Emxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well the time has come for me to not post as much as I used to on here,I will always pop on to see how all my lovely egg share buddies are I PROMISE !!!! Thankyou all so much for your support there is no possible way I could have done it without each and every single one of you!!!!

Love and fairydust to all  x x x 

Lou-fab news that you can crack on hunny,fantastic!!

Em-wow you have been busy,can you pop round mine??   its a dive!!

Kate-thats what me and Oli did yeaterday,blobbed all day

Sara-fantastic news that you will be having another go with your fab frosties hun,wishing you all the luck in the world.

Massive loves to all you lovlies

Kelly x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi-ya all,  

How are you all on this Thursday afternoon? I've been so good, stood there and done a HUGE pile of ironing!!
I've just got a quick question, I've started back on the folic acid, but did any of you ladies take any other supplements/natural remedies in the run up to tx? I didn't on my 1st round of tx, but this time I want to improve the quality of my eggs (seeing as I'm sharing them) I just want them to be the best they possibly can, for me and the recipient. Also I'm thinking of having Acupuncture, does anyone know of any practitioners in the London area?

Sorry for all the Q's!

Hope your all well, love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72232.0

 and     

To u all

Love Emxx


----------

